# Deus Ex 3: Human Revolution im Test - Faszinierende Welt mit übermäßig langen Ladezeiten



## FlorianStangl (22. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deus Ex 3: Human Revolution im Test - Faszinierende Welt mit übermäßig langen Ladezeiten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Deus Ex 3: Human Revolution im Test - Faszinierende Welt mit übermäßig langen Ladezeiten


----------



## solidus246 (22. August 2011)

Wunderbar


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. August 2011)

ich glaub dann warte ich noch auf nen Patch. Ich hasse Ladezeiten.


----------



## oUtbraKer (22. August 2011)

Nach dem ich grad Teil 1 druchspielt hab ist mir die Grafik, eigentlich jede neuere Grafik ausreichend , vor allem wer Deus Ex kennt der legt keinen, oder sehr wenig Wert auf die Grafik!


----------



## Bora (22. August 2011)

Das Witzige an dem Test: Auch Damals Anno 2000 gab es Kritik an Deus Ex. 
Die Grafik war nicht zeitgemäss (UT Engine), hakelige Animationen, Inventar unhandlich, dumme Gegner ...

Does it ring a bell?

Wertung damals?


----------



## Pistolpaul (22. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ich glaub dann warte ich noch auf nen Patch. Ich hasse Ladezeiten.


 
Genau, Ladezeiten wegpatchen, warum kommen da andere Entwickler nicht drauf?
Kauf die ne SSD und installier das Spiel da drauf. Dann haste auch keine langen Ladezeiten.

MfG


----------



## khaalan (22. August 2011)

hmm, dx2 hab ich damals nicht durchgespielt, weil mir die ladenzeiten auf die nüsse gingen.
ich glaub ich wart hier lieber mal, bis das ding gepatched wird. kein bock stunden zu investieren und mich unnötig aufzuregen. vielleicht wirds ja bis dahin auch noch billiger


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. August 2011)

Pistolpaul schrieb:


> Genau, Ladezeiten wegpatchen, warum kommen da andere Entwickler nicht drauf?
> Kauf die ne SSD und installier das Spiel da drauf. Dann haste auch keine langen Ladezeiten.
> 
> MfG


 
Genau und am besten soll er auch gleich noch programmieren lernen, damit er die Fehler im Spielecode beheben kann 

Er soll sich also extra Hardware zulegen, um die Mängel der Programmierarbeit des Entwicklers zu beheben. Sag mal, geht`s noch?


----------



## Elbart (22. August 2011)

Dann wird's wohl die fehlerbereinigte GOTY-Edition werden.


----------



## lolxd999 (22. August 2011)

Hm , war neben BF3 eigentlich mein Favorit dieses Jahr... schade .... na ja , mal gucken , was der erste Patch noch bringt ...


----------



## jcanders (22. August 2011)

Wie sieht es mit der Sprache aus? Kann man über Steam die engl. Fassung nachinstallieren?


----------



## Undeceived (22. August 2011)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> Hm , war neben BF3 eigentlich mein Favorit  dieses Jahr... schade .... na ja , mal gucken , was der erste Patch noch  bringt ...


 Warum schade? Der Publisher hat doch gesagt, dass sie die Mängel beheben werden.

Ich finde es nur für die Vorbesteller schade. Für die, die noch auf Bug-Fixes warten (können), ist es in Ordnung. Wichtig ist, dass das Grundgerüst zu stimmen scheint, wie mir der Test mit dieser hohen Bewertung sagt.

Cool - ich freu mich schon darauf, es zu spielen!


----------



## phily (22. August 2011)

klingt für mich insgesamt sehr interessant, vor allem weil es ja nicht soo viele spiele in diesem genre gibt, im vergleich zu shootern oder rennspielen.
zum test: will jetzt nicht pingelig wirken, aber rein sprachlich könnte der text schon noch etwas feintuning gebrauchen.


----------



## krucki1 (22. August 2011)

Wenn man sich den Test von Deus Ex anguckt hat man ein Deja vu. Fast gleiche Stärken und Schwächen. Dabei hat mir der erste Teil so mega viel Spaß gemacht das ich mich total freue, hoffentlich kommt der Patch schnell.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (22. August 2011)

Also das ist mal ein Test, besonders die Einleitung gefällt mir sehr. Toll. 

Klingt nach einer Mischung aus Mass Effect, Alpha Protocol und.. nunja, Deus Ex. Bisher hat mich Deus Ex 3 eher wenig interessiert, allerdings finde ich, klingt das ganze hier sehr, sehr überzeugend.

Auf der anderen Seite fragt man sich bei den Kritikpunkten, wie das Spiel Wertungen über 90% bekommen kann bzw gar 10/10.




> Wie sieht es mit der Sprache aus? Kann man über Steam die engl.  Fassung nachinstallieren?


Steht im Test, kann man.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FalloutEffect (22. August 2011)

Das Review macht definitiv Lust auf mehr. Ich werde auch erstmal abwarten bis das Spiel einigermaßen spielbar gepatchet wird.


----------



## Fabsun (22. August 2011)

Wieso gibt es schon drei Leserwertungen, wo das Spiel noch nicht mal erschienen ist?!


----------



## doomkeeper (22. August 2011)

khaalan schrieb:


> hmm, dx2 hab ich damals nicht durchgespielt, weil mir die ladenzeiten auf die nüsse gingen.
> ich glaub ich wart hier lieber mal, bis das ding gepatched wird. kein bock stunden zu investieren und mich unnötig aufzuregen. vielleicht wirds ja bis dahin auch noch billiger


 
die mapgrößen sind wohl nicht zu vergleichen mit invisible war (welches ich zum 3.mal durchspielen wollte aber keine nerven
mehr für die ladezeiten hatte die gefühlt jede 100 meter waren.) 

der dritte teil scheint genau so zu sein wie dx1 und meine vorstellungen wurden bestätigt.
die selben stärken und schwächen. toll 
mit ballern kommt man nicht gut voran, ist schwerer und man kriegt weniger points (weil nur rumschießen kann ja jeder)
so wird jeder mehr oder weniger gezwungen ruhiger zu spielen und mal sein köpfchen einzuschalten.

toll toll


----------



## jcanders (22. August 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> [Sprache Ändern]
> Steht im Test, kann man.


 
Danke, habe ich überlesen. 
Ich brauche wohl wirklich bald eine Brille...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (22. August 2011)

Sehr schön, zwar ein guter Nachfolger, aber keiner, der an Teil 1 wirklich herankommt. TW 2 bleibt wahrscheinlich auf dem CRPG - Thron (bis Skyrim kommt ?). Schade nur, dass mit Steam wieder viele ausgeschlossen sind.


----------



## fsm (22. August 2011)

Im Test steht nicht, ob es die PC-Version war -- gut, es liegt zwar auf der Hand, trotzdem nochmal direkt die Frage: War es denn die Steam-PC-Fassung?


----------



## ViktorEippert (22. August 2011)

fsm schrieb:


> Im Test steht nicht, ob es die PC-Version war -- gut, es liegt zwar auf der Hand, trotzdem nochmal direkt die Frage: War es denn die Steam-PC-Fassung?


 
Auch wenn es tatsächlich auf der Hand liegt: Jep, war es.


----------



## Fresh1981 (22. August 2011)

Naja wenn man auf Konsolen plötlich ne Schnellladetaste eingabaut hat könnte es tatsächlich die Konsolenversion sein!!
Toll jetzt hab ich mir das Spiel vorbestellt und schon wieder ein reinfall???Ich glaube das Spiel wurde nur nach hinten verschoben weill Crysis 2 gerade rauskam und nicht aufgrund der Optimierung!!!


----------



## Spruso (22. August 2011)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es tatsächlich auf der Hand liegt: Jep, war es.


 
Wenn wir schon dabei sind ...wie sieht es mit der Anpassung der Steuerung und den restlichen Eigenheiten an den PC aus?
Wurde da wieder gepfuscht (Stichwort Kreismenüs, Listeninventar usw.) oder wurde tatsächlich die versprochene Anpassung umgesetzt?

Der Test klingt auf jeden Fall interessant und ich bin auf meine AE gespannt.

Noch eine Frage...auf welcher Engine beruht DE:HR? Einer Eigenentwicklung oder (*hoff*) zufällig auf der UT3 Engine, bei der man auf Community Patches für z.B. schärfere Texturen und bessere No-Name-NPC-Modelle hoffen kann?


----------



## ShadowDoom (22. August 2011)

Spruso schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind ...wie sieht es mit der Anpassung der Steuerung und den restlichen Eigenheiten an den PC aus?
> Wurde da wieder gepfuscht (Stichwort Kreismenüs, Listeninventar usw.) oder wurde tatsächlich die versprochene Anpassung umgesetzt?
> 
> Der Test klingt auf jeden Fall interessant und ich bin auf meine AE gespannt.
> ...


 
Nein, wie Wiki zu entnehmen ist basiert DE:HR auf einer modifizierten Crystal Dynamic Engine, die auch schon bei Tomb Raider Legends zum einsatz kam. Tomb Raider Legends ist übrigens von 2006, was die beschriebene altbackenen Grafik erklären könnte.



> Auch wenn das Äußere bekanntermaßen nicht alles ist, könnte man meinen,  Eidos' Sci-Fi-Rollenspiel wäre rein grafisch schon von vor fünf Jahren  erschienen



Kommt ziemlich genau hin mit den 5 Jahren.^^


----------



## Svatlas (23. August 2011)

ka ob ich mir es jetzt noch kaufen soll....dabei hab ich mich echt drauf gefreut. Wär ein gelungener 1Start für die kommenden Spiele gewesen. Die altbacken Grafik schreckt mich ab... hatte ich tomaten auf den Augen bei der GC?!?


----------



## ViktorEippert (23. August 2011)

Spruso schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind ...wie sieht es mit der Anpassung der Steuerung und den restlichen Eigenheiten an den PC aus?
> Wurde da wieder gepfuscht (Stichwort Kreismenüs, Listeninventar usw.) oder wurde tatsächlich die versprochene Anpassung umgesetzt?
> 
> Der Test klingt auf jeden Fall interessant und ich bin auf meine AE gespannt.
> ...


 
Die Steuerung ist gut an den PC angepasst und lässt sich (afaik bis auf die Skill-Kürzel, die auf den F-Tasten liegen) frei belegen.
Auch das Interface wurde an den PC angepasst. Keine Listeninventare, keine Kreis-Menüs. Ein Bild vom Inventar ist übrigens bei den Screenshots mit dabei.


----------



## ViktorEippert (23. August 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> ka ob ich mir es jetzt noch kaufen soll....dabei hab ich mich echt drauf gefreut. Wär ein gelungener 1Start für die kommenden Spiele gewesen. Die altbacken Grafik schreckt mich ab... hatte ich tomaten auf den Augen bei der GC?!?


 
Ich nehm an, da gab's nur die Konsolenversion zu spielen? Hab mir den Deus Ex Stand nicht ansehen können, da fehlte leider die Zeit.
Die PC-Version sieht nochmal ne gute Ecke besser aus. Die Texturen sind schärfer und die HD-Auflösung bringt schon was. Auch Tesselierung und DX 11 machen sich bemerkt. Ist auf dem PC also nicht ganz so schlimm, auch wenn DX:HR für heutige PC-Verhältnisse natürlich dennoch altbacken aussieht.


----------



## HMCpretender (23. August 2011)

Wie, was? Deus Ex 3 kriegt keine 99%? Ketzerei!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (23. August 2011)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Ich nehm an, da gab's nur die Konsolenversion zu spielen? Hab mir den Deus Ex Stand nicht ansehen können, da fehlte leider die Zeit.
> Die PC-Version sieht nochmal ne gute Ecke besser aus. Die Texturen sind schärfer und die HD-Auflösung bringt schon was. Auch Tesselierung und DX 11 machen sich bemerkt. Ist auf dem PC also nicht ganz so schlimm, auch wenn DX:HR für heutige PC-Verhältnisse natürlich dennoch altbacken aussieht.



Es gabs auch für PC, da sogar in 3D (habs net gezockt, stand aber auf nem Schild).
Und es scheint sich seid der Sneak Peek nicht viel getan zu haben, Grafik alt aber stimmig, dämliche KI etc. Wie es dann wirklich ist sehn wa ja dann am Freitag. Solang der Rest passt (Gameplay + Athmosphäre war ja spitze) ist mir das aber egal


----------



## doomkeeper (23. August 2011)

ich frag mich eher ob die leute wirklich mal den artikel komplett durchgelesen haben.
vor allem was man da eigentlich für ein inhalt bekommt?

finds schade dass leute ladezeiten anschauen, kleinere bugs hier und da, und sonstige negative punkte anschauen und sofort an dem spiel zweifeln.

gibt bei gamestar auch schon ein test mit video nur mal so nebenbei.
aber da wurde komischerweise sogar die deutsche stimme besser eingestuft
als die original synchro?!? das ist humbug.

die original stimme von adam jensen ist wirklich mit abstand, die beste stimme in einem spiel die ich gehört hab und fängt die ganze atmosphäre so perfekt ein, dass
es an stimmung nicht zu überbieten ist.

also man sieht es wird da und hier etwas bemängelt, da kann man nix machen,
denkt wohl jeder anders.

unterm strich bekommen wir einen richtiger nachfolger zu deus ex 1
wie es ausschaut mit all den selben freiheiten und entscheidungsmöglichkeiten sowie verschwörungstheorien, haufen nebenquests, vielen secrets und schöne stimmige städte mit viel zum erkunden.


edit: 4players hat nen großen test gemacht (aber vorsicht wegen spoiler)
und tolles video-fazit.


----------



## Sulik (23. August 2011)

4Players 87% ...

Ich finde ja, dass 4Players in vielen Punkten zu pingelig ist, aber zumindest führt ihre Strengheit zu vertretbaren Bewertungen die in Relation zu anderen Spielen meist fair sind. Umso mehr verwundert es mich, dass PC Games hier zu solch einer Wertung greift, wo andere Schundspiele dagegen glänzen.

Mich interessierten ja prinzipiell die negativen Reviews, wobei mich aber vor allem die PCGames und Gamestar verwundert haben. Während der Großteil der anderen Reviews nachvollziehbare Begründungen gab und auch im Bezug auf ihre anderen Bewertungen oftmals konsistent blieb, gewinne ich hier eher den Eindruck, dass einfach der falsche Redakteur am Spiel gesessen ist, der die Quintessenz des Vorgängers nicht begriffen hat oder gar kennt. Denn eben genau diese blieb, sollte man anderen Magazinen glauben schenken, erhalten, während das Spiel an sich an seinen Schwächen kränkelt. Dies wird umso mehr durch 4Players 87% für den alten Teil unterstrichen, welcher genau an den selben Problemen gelitten hat. Dennoch blieb er auch mir als eines der besten Spiele meiner Kindheit in Erinnerung und so freue ich mich auf den dritten Teil.

Es ist wichtig Publisher zu ermutigen, in interessante Spiele zu investieren. Man muss einen Publisher nicht mehr für Polishing überzeugen, aber sehr wohl für ein Spiel des Kalibers Deus Ex, wo es damals wie heute eine Herausforderung ist es umzusetzen. Mit solchen Wertungen wird der Spielmarkt jedenfalls weiterhin in seinem Spektrum schrumpfen (siehe Biowares neuen Fokus). Ich bin froh, dass sich der Rest der Welt entschieden hat, hier großzügiger zu sein.

Um hier aber nicht ganz unfair zu sein will ich nur abschließend nennen, dass ich prinzipiell (bis auf die Grafikqualität) verstehe, dass der Redakteur die genannten Punkte sehr negativ empfindet, die auch mich ein wenig enttäuschen (aber eben nicht derart). Im Fall, dass das Spiel dann nicht meinen bisher gesammelten Eindrücken und Erwartungen entspricht, ist diese Kritik natürlich nichtig.


----------



## Flo66R6 (23. August 2011)

Also für mich hört sich das schon sehr brauchbar an, da die positiven Aspekte die ein Spiel ausmachen doch klar überwiegen! Mich stören nur die beschriebenen langen Ladezeiten und auftretende Abstürze. Mit einigen KI Aussetzern kann ich durchaus leben. Auch das die Grafik nicht Up to Date ist ist für mich kein Problem solange die Grafik stimmig ist. Das ist meiner Meinung nach viel wichtiger als durchgehend knackige, hochaufgelöste Texturen und unglaublich detailreiche NPC's.

Die wichtigen Aspekte wie Athmosphäre (Grafikstiel, Soundtrack, Setting), Entscheidungsfreiheit, Story und Gameplay scheinen doch zu 100% zu passen. Dazu noch interessante Quests und toll designte Nebenmissionen. Leute, was wollt ihr mehr?

TW1 hatte auch extrem lange Ladezeiten die erst mit der Enhanced Edition signifikant verkürzt wurden. Fallout 3 und New Vegas krank(t)en an Abstürzen. Alle drei Spiele sind für mich jedoch absolut hervorragende Actionorientierte Rollenspiele. Ich freue mich auf Human Revolution und hätte im Vorfeld niemals damit gerechnet das es so gut werden wird.

Die internationalen Wertungen sprechen bisher eine klare Sprache. Die 84% Der PC-Games sind begründet (technische Schwächen) und für mich nachvollziehbar. 

Ich bin mir sicher nicht enttäuscht zu werden.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Stonemender (23. August 2011)

Ich finde, ihr solltet Leser-Wertungen unterbinden, bis das Spiel zumindest erschienen ist. Die ersten paar Wertungen sind ja nun per Definition Humbug und entspringen vermutlich zu einem Gutteil der Enttäuschung durch euren Test.


----------



## Vordack (23. August 2011)

Ohne den ganzen Test gelesen zu haben... in der Überschrift wird erst mal die Grafik bemängelt *gähn*. Dann, im 5. oder 6. Absatz wird so begonnen 





> Tolles, stimmungsvolles Grafikdesign


. Da fasse ich mir doch an den Kopf.

Ich entsinne noch eine Forendiskussion zum Thema Grafik, in dem gerade der Punkt verdeutlicht wurde daß gute Grafik nicht nur von Shadern und DirectX 11 abhängt , sondern der Grafikdesign auch eine ganz netscheidende Rolle spielt.

Wie wollt ihr, nach der Aussage in der Überschrift, jetzt vorgehen? Zwei Grafiknoten vergeben? Nicht verstehen dass gute Grafik mehr als DX11 ist?

Naja, okay, es lesen halt viele Kiddies mit...


----------



## zwxk (23. August 2011)

Vielleicht trügt mich ja meine Erinnerung - aber hatte "Witcher 2" nicht ähnliche Systemanforderungen? Vielleicht haben auch nur die CGI-Trailer den Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen, dass das Spiel auch graphisch sehr gut werden würde.
Die derzeitigen Screenshots sehen aber wirklich mehr dürftig aus - bei viel zu hohen Anforderungen für diese Qualität! Ein Witcher sieht da ja um Welten besser aus...


----------



## Lordex (23. August 2011)

lol ihr Sprecht bei 35 Sekunden von langen Ladezeiten? Rofl Sry aber alles was unter ner Minute is kann nich Ansatzweise von lang gesprochen werde, wir sind einfach nur übelst verwöhnt das is alles!


----------



## HMCpretender (23. August 2011)

Sulik schrieb:


> Es ist wichtig Publisher zu ermutigen, in interessante Spiele zu investieren. Man muss einen Publisher nicht mehr für Polishing überzeugen, aber sehr wohl für ein Spiel des Kalibers Deus Ex, wo es damals wie heute eine Herausforderung ist es umzusetzen.


 
Herausforderung hin oder her: Ein Spiel, das häufig abstürzt, kann man schwerlich mit 90% bewerten. Damit täte man allen Entwicklern unrecht, die ihren Kram fertig entwickeln, statt vorzeitig auf den Markt zu werfen. Und ob und wann ein Patch kommt, und ob der tatsächlich hilft, kann ein Tester nicht vorhersagen und daher auch nicht berücksichtigen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. August 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> lol ihr Sprecht bei 35 Sekunden von langen Ladezeiten? Rofl Sry aber alles was unter ner Minute is kann nich Ansatzweise von lang gesprochen werde, wir sind einfach nur übelst verwöhnt das is alles!


Na und ob da von lang gesprochen werden kann. In einem Spiel, das auf häufiges Laden setzt, sind Ladezeiten von mehr als 30 Sekunden nicht in Ordnung - schon gar nicht am PC.


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ohne den ganzen Test gelesen zu haben... in der Überschrift wird erst mal die Grafik bemängelt *gähn*. Dann, im 5. oder 6. Absatz wird so begonnen . Da fasse ich mir doch an den Kopf.


Klingt ein wenig wie Fanboy-Geschreie ... aber ich weiss was du meinst.

Allerdings interpretiere ich hier Grafikdesign in Richtung "Design", sprich dem Look'n'Feel der Welt, nicht der Grafik an sich. Schwer zu erklären, aber Design hat mMn immer was mit der Plausiblität des Gesamteindrucks zutun.

D.h. die Grafik an sich kann schlecht sein, aber in sich stimmig ... verstehste?


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Na und ob da von lang gesprochen werden kann. In einem Spiel, das auf häufiges Laden setzt, sind Ladezeiten von mehr als 30 Sekunden nicht in Ordnung - schon gar nicht am PC.


Betonung liegt auf häufiges Laden. 

Wenn der PC einmal alle 30 Minuten für 30 Sekunden lädt, dürfte das wohl keinen großartig stören. Lädt der PC aber alle 60 Sekunden mit jeweils 30 Sekunden ( übertrieben! ) ist sowas arg nervig.


----------



## HNRGargamel (23. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Klingt ein wenig wie Fanboy-Geschreie ... aber ich weiss was du meinst.
> 
> Allerdings interpretiere ich hier Grafikdesign in Richtung "Design", sprich dem Look'n'Feel der Welt, nicht der Grafik an sich. Schwer zu erklären, aber Design hat mMn immer was mit der Plausiblität des Gesamteindrucks zutun.
> 
> D.h. die Grafik an sich kann schlecht sein, aber in sich stimmig ... verstehste?


 
Wie bei WoW zum Beispiel... wobei ich glaube, selbst WoW hat doch neudings Dx11, oder?!


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Wie bei WoW zum Beispiel... wobei ich glaube, selbst WoW hat doch neudings Dx11, oder?!


Stimmt ... seit dem letzten größeren Patch. Natürlich gibt es dadurch keine HighRes Texturen oder Tesselation, sondern "nur" eine Steigerung der FPS in bestimmten Situationen.

Aber WoW ist ein schönes Beispiel zum Thema Grafikdesign, danke dir.


----------



## ViktorEippert (23. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings interpretiere ich hier Grafikdesign in Richtung "Design", sprich dem Look'n'Feel der Welt, nicht der Grafik an sich. Schwer zu erklären, aber Design hat mMn immer was mit der Plausiblität des Gesamteindrucks zutun.
> 
> D.h. die Grafik an sich kann schlecht sein, aber in sich stimmig ... verstehste?


 
Wie Rabowke richtig erkannt hat, liegt genau da der Unterschied und deswegen sind es auch zwei separate Punkte. Und dass es um den Look geht, steht auch im Text unter besagter Zwischenüberschrift. Aber das vor dem Posting zu lesen wär wahrscheinlich unsinnig...


----------



## Egersdorfer (23. August 2011)

Selbst ein durchschnittlich intelligenter Mensch sollte zwischen Grafikstil (art style) und der Fähigkeit der Grafik-Engine unterscheiden können.

Die Anzahl der Polygone, die Auflösung von Texturen, oder Ähnliches machen kein schönes Spiel. Letzteres schafft nur der Grafikstil, der hat aber grundsätzlich nichts damit zu tun, wie gut/stark die Engine ist.

Bspw. haben Limbo, Bastion Engines, die weit weniger Polygone, Shader etc. darstellen können, dank ihres Stils sehen sie aber weit besser aus (wenn man den Stil mag) als die meisten der angeblichen AAA-Spiele der großen Publisher.

Schönes Beispiel ist auch Guild Wars (1). Obwohl die Engine Alterserscheinungen zeigt, ist es noch eines der "bestaussehendsten" Spiele, weil einfach der Grafikstil großartig ist.

Das "schönste" Spiel der Gamescom war m.E. Trine 2, obwohl es viel weniger Polygone und weniger auflösende Texturen als bspw. BF3 hat, sieht es einfach um längen besser aus als die ewig braun-graue Landschaft und Modelle.

Ich finde ein Redakteur sollte sich mal die Mühe machen solche Unterschiede kurz aufzuschreiben, dass man manchen Leuten nur noch den Link um die Ohren hauen kann und sich nicht auch noch damit behängen muss.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/extra-credits/3201-Graphics-vs-Aesthetics

Tl;Dr: Grafik lässt ein Spiel NICHT BESSER AUSSEHEN.


----------



## Viper0201 (23. August 2011)

WOW das ist vielleicht cool, das Spiel erscheint erst in 3 Tagen und es gibt schon 7 Leserwertungen.


----------



## HNRGargamel (23. August 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> WOW das ist vielleicht cool, das Spiel erscheint erst in 3 Tagen und es gibt schon 7 Leserwertungen.


 
Ich denke mal, dass sich viele Gamer schon einen ersten Eindruck vom Spiel durch die Beta verschafft haben... ?!


----------



## Marcus13 (23. August 2011)

Zum Release in den USA wurde übrigens ein neuer Launch Trailer veröffentlicht, imo sehr gelungen: 
http://youtu.be/NCxwkBfYTmc


----------



## Spruso (23. August 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Herausforderung hin oder her: Ein Spiel, das häufig abstürzt, kann man schwerlich mit 90% bewerten. Damit täte man allen Entwicklern unrecht, die ihren Kram fertig entwickeln, statt vorzeitig auf den Markt zu werfen. Und ob und wann ein Patch kommt, und ob der tatsächlich hilft, kann ein Tester nicht vorhersagen und daher auch nicht berücksichtigen.



Das Problem ist wohl eher die Nachvollziehbarkeit und Konstanz. Wenn ein Spiel wie GTA4, welches zum Start massive Probleme hatte (siehe http://www.pcgameshardware.de/.../News/ ), dank Social-Club, häufigen Abstürzen und dergleichen, eine über 90% Wertung einfahren kann, ein anderes Spiel mit weniger gravierenden Problemen jedoch "nur" 85%, kommt immer die Frage auf, wo der Massstab liegt.

Ich mache hier dem Redakteur absolut keinen Vorwurf, denn niemand wertet ohne eigene Vorlieben. Deswegen bin ich auch kein Fan von Prozent- oder Zentelswertungen. Zumal diese in jüngster Zeit und bei grossen Studios sowieso immer im 80er+ Bereich liegen und somit 70er Wertungen bereits als "schlecht" empfunden werden.

Ich habe lieber einen Text, welcher gut beschreibt, was mich erwartet. Das wurde hier schön gelöst, auch wenn ich mir bei solchen Multiplatform-Titel wünschen würde, dass man etwas mehr auf die Unterschiede, speziell die Steuerung, eingeht, aber Herr Eippert hat ja das in diesem Fall über einen Kommentar nachgereicht.

Alles in Allem freue ich mich auf das Spiel und hoffe, dass die noch vorhandenen Mängel schnell durch Eidos oder die Community behoben werden.


----------



## Vordack (23. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Klingt ein wenig wie Fanboy-Geschreie ... aber ich weiss was du meinst.
> 
> Allerdings interpretiere ich hier Grafikdesign in Richtung "Design", sprich dem Look'n'Feel der Welt, nicht der Grafik an sich. Schwer zu erklären, aber Design hat mMn immer was mit der Plausiblität des Gesamteindrucks zutun.
> 
> D.h. die Grafik an sich kann schlecht sein, aber in sich stimmig ... verstehste?



Nein, ich bin kein Fanboy, das war ernst gemeint. 

Gute Grafik hat mMn nicht nur mit DX11 und den neuesten Technologien zu tun, es hat auch etwas mit dem Design zu tun, ob etwas stimmig ist. Hier ist gerade der Punkt auf den ich hinaus will. Die meissten Leute sehen in guter Grafik nur, welche Technologien ausgereizt werden, nicht ob das Gesamtbild "stimmig" ist.

Eines der besten Beispiele war damals mMn WOW. Es hatte kein neuestes DX, die Figuren waren nicht bis ins kleinste Detail ausgearbeitet und auch die Umgebungsgrafik war eher "Comicartig", es lief sogar auf Systemen die älter als 6 Monate waren 
Allerdings habe ich es Grafiktechnsich immr als sehr gut empfunden eben weil alles so perfekt zusammenpasste, so stimmig war. Das "Look & Feel", wie Du schriebst, setzt sich ja auch aus dem Look zusammen, also wie es aussieht, der Grafik. Um ein gutes L&F zu erreichen brauch man nicht unbedingt die neuesten Technologien zu verwenden.

So, das wars eigentlich. Grafik ist mMn mehr als nur die besten Effekte und Technologien zu benutzen.

@Egersdorfer

Ich bin ja froh das Du meine Intelligenz nicht beleidigst 

Im Test wird nirgens, nicth in der irreführenden Einleitung und auch nicht im Text, der Grafikstyl oder explizit die Grafikengine erwähnt. Selbst ein durchschnittlich intelligenter Mensch müßte dann doch wissen daß es um den Gesamteindruck der Grafik geht und nicht nur um eine Engine oder einen Styl.


----------



## Sulik (23. August 2011)

Spruso schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl eher die Nachvollziehbarkeit und Konstanz...



Richtig. Prinzipiell gebe ich ja HMCPretender recht, aber genau das habe ich eben in meinem Post angeprangert, die fehlende Konsistenz bei den Bewertungen. Ich mein, ich verstehe ja, dass verschiedene Tester verschiedene Sichtweisen haben, aber da sollte doch die gesamte Redaktion irgend eine Art von Referenzmaß vorgeben, um die Relationen aussagekräftig zu bewahren. Ansonsten kann man wohl echt nur Spielebewertungen ein und des selben Redakteurs untereinander vergleichen. Der Sinn dabei ist fragwürdig, wenn man dann bei der Kaufentscheidung ein bereits bekanntes Spiel als Messlatte hernehmen will, dieses aber von einem anderen Redakteur reviewed wurde.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn : Ich kann mich bei Mass Effect 2 an Abstürze alle 30 Minuten erinnern. Wurde zwar recht flott nach Release behoben, ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Bewertungen zuvor durch die Decke schossen.


----------



## Angeldust (23. August 2011)

Sulik schrieb:


> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn : Ich kann mich bei Mass Effect 2 an Abstürze alle 30 Minuten erinnern. Wurde zwar recht flott nach Release behoben, ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Bewertungen zuvor durch die Decke schossen.


 
Hatte das Spiel zu Release und nicht einen Absturz  PCs sind einfach unterschiedlich.

Ontopic:
Die Ladezeiten sind ein krasses Problem. Das war der Grund warum ich damals The Witcher in die Ecke gelegt habe und erst nach den Patches gespielt habe. Grafik ist egal solang sie stimmig ist. Selbst ne Gammel-KI ist halb so wild solang man deswegen nicht irgendwann stucked. Aber alle paar Minuten Balken glotzen... bahhhh... das hat man ja selbst bei Konsolen nicht.


----------



## ShadowDoom (23. August 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Hatte das Spiel zu Release und nicht einen Absturz  PCs sind einfach unterschiedlich.
> 
> Ontopic:
> Die Ladezeiten sind ein krasses Problem. Das war der Grund warum ich damals The Witcher in die Ecke gelegt habe und erst nach den Patches gespielt habe. Grafik ist egal solang sie stimmig ist. Selbst ne Gammel-KI ist halb so wild solang man deswegen nicht irgendwann stucked. Aber alle paar Minuten Balken glotzen... bahhhh... das hat man ja selbst bei Konsolen nicht.


 
Doch, wenn du Deus Ex auf der Konsole spielst, wirst du da auch auf die Balken glotzen müssen.


----------



## HMCpretender (23. August 2011)

Spruso schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl eher die Nachvollziehbarkeit und Konstanz. Wenn ein Spiel wie GTA4, welches zum Start massive Probleme hatte (siehe http://www.pcgameshardware.de/.../News/ ), dank Social-Club, häufigen Abstürzen und dergleichen, eine über 90% Wertung einfahren kann, ein anderes Spiel mit weniger gravierenden Problemen jedoch "nur" 85%, kommt immer die Frage auf, wo der Massstab liegt.



Verstehe. Allerdings sollte man dann ja wohl eher den Test von GTA4 in Zweifel ziehen, und den Redakteur hier loben, dass er nicht nochmal den selben Fehler begeht. Persönlich würde ich aber sowieso kein Spiel frisch zum Erscheinungstag kaufen...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. August 2011)

Danke für den Test das heißt für mich ich brauche die Bestellung nicht zu stornieren sollte aber ehe ich es Spiele auf den 1. oder 2. Patch warten.


----------



## Angeldust (23. August 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Danke für den Test das heißt für mich ich brauche die Bestellung nicht zu stornieren sollte aber ehe ich es Spiele auf den 1. oder 2. Patch warten.


 
Der rational denkende Mensch würde nun stornieren und es dann billiger kaufen wenn die Patches schon raus sind. Nur so als Tipp


----------



## ShadowDoom (23. August 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Der rational denkende Mensch würde nun stornieren und es dann billiger kaufen wenn die Patches schon raus sind. Nur so als Tipp


 
Aber wer will schon rational denken  Ich hols mir am Freitag und freu mich drauf, zumal ich sowieso im Moment nichts anderes zu zocken habe^^


----------



## Me-Virus (23. August 2011)

ShadowDoom schrieb:


> ... zumal ich sowieso im Moment nichts anderes zu zocken habe^^



Wem gehts denn imo nicht so?  Schwer was zu finden was einen wieder richtig fesselt, kommt ja alles erst Ende des Jahres


----------



## ShadowDoom (23. August 2011)

Me-Virus schrieb:


> Wem gehts denn imo nicht so?  Schwer was zu finden was einen wieder richtig fesselt, kommt ja alles erst Ende des Jahres


 
Jo, bin aber guter Dinge, dass Deus Ex mich fesseln wird, solche Sci-Fi Szenarios sind genau mein Ding


----------



## Malifurion (23. August 2011)

Ich hab extra nochmal Teil 1 die Woche durchgespielt, um den perfekten Vergleich zu haben, auch der Story wegen. Bin echt gespannt. Es wird definitiv besser als Invisible War, da war ja alles verkehrt^^


----------



## doomkeeper (23. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Klingt ein wenig wie Fanboy-Geschreie ... aber ich weiss was du meinst.
> 
> Allerdings interpretiere ich hier Grafikdesign in Richtung "Design", sprich dem Look'n'Feel der Welt, nicht der Grafik an sich. Schwer zu erklären, aber Design hat mMn immer was mit der Plausiblität des Gesamteindrucks zutun.
> 
> D.h. die Grafik an sich kann schlecht sein, aber in sich stimmig ... verstehste?


 
warum wird dann grafik überhaupt bewertet wenn das design über das spiel entscheidet?
ergibt irgendwie keinen sinn.
entweder es schaut alles gut aus, sehr stimmig, sehr atmosphärisch, mit tollen architekturen etc.

und auf der anderen seite bemängelt man unscharfe texturen.

ist doch paradox 

weißt du lieber rabowke, es gibt ab und zu spiele, die machen gerade erst wegen der "grafik bzw. Design"
mehr spaß und ziehen einen mehr in den bann als ein dschungel-alien-crysis-grafik-demo die nach 2 stunden langweilig ist.

oder man nehme ein deus ex. was damals (die gleichen kritikpunkte hatte wie jetzt dx3)
der grafikstil eher trist, farblos und viele grautöne hatte.
aber genau dieses triste und einsame hat dem spiel so einen körnigen und groben effekt gegeben
was einfach zum spiel dazupasste obwohl es zur gleichen zeit viele grafikblockbuster gab

es geht immer noch um den spielspaß-wertung denke ich. und man sollte die spiele so sehen wie sie gesesehen werden wollen.
da hier der schwerpunkt bei dx3 auf der atmosphäre liegt, krasse architekturen und designs wo das auge hinblickt,
sogar die mode eine rolle spielt, man echt viel freiheit hat das zu machen wozu man lust hat und den spielverlauf ändern kann
wenn man will.

dann hat dx3 alles richtig gemacht und spielt in der selben liga mit wie dx1, vampire bloodlines.

hab mich eh schon gefragt warum einige tester den action-part bemängeln weil der sich ja nicht "lohnt" und "schwer" ist.
einige sagen es ist nicht mal ein rollenspiel-shooter weil da einfach zu wenig von einem rollenspiel drin ist UND
deshalb eigentlich ein normaler-action-shooter sei mit ein paar rpg elementen...

da muss man doch einfach nur den kopf schütteln wenn die falschen köpfe solche spiele spielen.

aber ein gta 4 wo die technik von anfang an versagt hat und auf fast keinem pc lief (und wenns lief dann nicht flüssig), bekommt ne bomben spiel"SPAß"wertung.
also irgendwie... irgendwo.... irgendwas.... naja 

same story wie deus ex1. also hat wohl square alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Schalkmund (23. August 2011)

84% da kann ich ja auch gleich Alpha Protocol spielen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. August 2011)

Nein, denn Alpha Protocol hatte weniger, sogar hier bei PCG (82). Meiner Meinung nach verdient es 78. 
Die Fehlwertungen zu DA 2 und GTA 4 sind ja schon öfter Thema gewesen. 

Aber zurück zu Deus Ex 3: Die Grafik ist technisch schlecht und nicht zeitgemäß. Da es jedoch ein Action - CRPG moderner Art ist  (also kein Hack & Slay und keine Party), spielt das nur eine geringe Rolle. Abzüge muss es geben, aber eben nur geringe (s. Gamestar, dort kostet eine mittelmäßige Grafik max. 5 Punkte gesamt). Ebenso spielt es aber kaum eine Rolle, wie gut der Stil der Grafik ist. Die Grafik "passt". Deswegen gibt es aber sicher keine Bonuspunkte. Das ist das Minimum, was der Spieler erwarten kann.
Die Stärken von Deus Ex 3 sind aber sowieso wieder andere: Entscheidungsvielfalt (mit Konsequenz), gute Missionen/Quests, wendungsreiche Story, interessantes Setting, Charaktersystem (Aufrüstung); Sound/Sprachausgabe.
Die Schwächen sind teilweise altbekannt, teilweise neu: Schlauchlevel, lineare Welt, Kampfsystem, K.I. (?: selten sind mir Gegner so intelligent vorgekommen wie in Deus Ex 1, das war aber auch im Jahre 2000/01).


----------



## Oray (23. August 2011)

Ich hab es Morgen ... wer Fragen hat PM ! 
Kein Bock auf dieses Behinderte Diskutieren im Chat hier


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (23. August 2011)

Oray schrieb:


> Ich hab es Morgen ... wer Fragen hat PM !
> Kein Bock auf dieses Behinderte Diskutieren im Chat hier



Dank Steam kannstes eh erst am Freitag zocken.


----------



## mkay87 (23. August 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Dank Steam kannstes eh erst am Freitag zocken.


 
Also dank VPN konnte ich mein Spiel schon heute um 9 spielen.


----------



## ceemao (23. August 2011)

also wenn ich den artikel so lese, dann muss ich echt abkotzen dachte das spiel wird super aber wenn die grafik so kacke is und ki so schlecht is und andere spielfiguren scheise designt sind bzw grafisch unter aller sau also wie will da dann überhaupt atmosphäre auf kommen??? da hilft die offene spielewelt nicht wirklich...
ich wollts mir holen jetzt doch nicht.. denn ich meine es gibt so viele gute titel die man stattdessen spielen kann... schade schade...


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (23. August 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Also dank VPN konnte ich mein Spiel schon heute um 9 spielen.


 WTF wie denn?



ceemao schrieb:


> also wenn ich den artikel so lese, dann muss ich  echt abkotzen dachte das spiel wird super aber wenn die grafik so kacke  is und ki so schlecht is und andere spielfiguren scheise designt sind  bzw grafisch unter aller sau also wie will da dann überhaupt atmosphäre  auf kommen??? da hilft die offene spielewelt nicht wirklich...
> ich  wollts mir holen jetzt doch nicht.. denn ich meine es gibt so viele gute  titel die man stattdessen spielen kann... schade schade...



Ich habs auf der Sneak Peek gespielt und trotz der angestaubten Grafik  (aber weit weg von "unter aller sau")  un der machmal fragwürdigen KI  hat es echt spaß gemacht.


----------



## mkay87 (23. August 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> WTF wie denn?


 
GameStar-Pinboard - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - BRINK - ®evolution Thread


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. August 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> GameStar-Pinboard - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - BRINK - ®evolution Thread


 Hab das gemacht, hat auch alles geklapt, nur steht bei mir immer noch in Steam "Vorausladen " anstatt "spielen"


----------



## mkay87 (24. August 2011)

Dann hat es eben nicht geklappt. Nach 7 Minuten geht die VPN aus. Bis dahin musst du mit der Location USA (nur USA) das Spiel gestartet haben. Wenn es einmal läuft läuft es.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. August 2011)

THX klappt, is ja iwie kla das das mit nem UK server net klapt XD


----------



## Spruso (24. August 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Dann hat es eben nicht geklappt. Nach 7 Minuten geht die VPN aus. Bis dahin musst du mit der Location USA (nur USA) das Spiel gestartet haben. Wenn es einmal läuft läuft es.



VPN oder andere Proxy-Verbindungen würde ich bei Steam nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Da kann es dir durchaus passieren, dass Valve mal so mir nichts, dir nichts deinen Account sperrt, und dann sind alle deine bezahlten Games weg.

Also lieber die 3-4 Tage warten und dann bedenkenlos Spass am Game haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. August 2011)

sagt mal irre ich mich, oder wird bei den ganzen tests über alle die großartigen easter-eggs geschwiegen?!


----------



## MrFob (24. August 2011)

YAY, freue mich schon tierrisch auf das Spiel.
Oh, aber kein Meinungskasten? Oder hab ich ihn uebersehen?


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> sagt mal irre ich mich, oder wird bei den ganzen tests über alle die großartigen easter-eggs geschwiegen?!


Hmm, ob das jetzt so erwähnenswert ist? Vllt. kann man das mal in einem Nebensatz einbauen, aber großartig hervorheben find ich bei einem Spiel wie DE:HR nicht wirklich optimal.

Das mag vllt. am ernsten Setting liegen ... kA.


----------



## mkay87 (24. August 2011)

Spruso schrieb:


> VPN oder andere Proxy-Verbindungen würde ich bei Steam nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Da kann es dir durchaus passieren, dass Valve mal so mir nichts, dir nichts deinen Account sperrt, und dann sind alle deine bezahlten Games weg.
> 
> Also lieber die 3-4 Tage warten und dann bedenkenlos Spass am Game haben.


 
Ich kenn mich gut mit Steam aus, die sperren Accounts nur dann wenn man mit VPN sich selbst Spiele aus dem Ausland giftet.


----------



## DrHasenbein (24. August 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich gut mit Steam aus, die sperren Accounts nur dann wenn man mit VPN sich selbst Spiele aus dem Ausland giftet.


 
tja, so gut scheinst du dich dann doch nicht auszukennen, denn das ist schonmal schlichtweg FALSCH

und ich würde das hier nicht behaupten, wäre es mir  nicht selber schon passiert

Steam sperrt durchaus auch dann, wenn du "nur" ein Spiel früher freischalten möchtest als es für deine Region eigentlich vorgesehen ist


----------



## mkay87 (24. August 2011)

DrHasenbein schrieb:


> tja, so gut scheinst du dich dann doch nicht auszukennen, denn das ist schonmal schlichtweg FALSCH
> 
> und ich würde das hier nicht behaupten, wäre es mir  nicht selber schon passiert
> 
> Steam sperrt durchaus auch dann, wenn du "nur" ein Spiel früher freischalten möchtest als es für deine Region eigentlich vorgesehen ist


 
Dann ist das aber eine Ausnahme. Ich habe 350 Spiele auf Steam, darunter russische Keys und habe bisher 2 Spiele eher aktiviert und gespielt und ja mein Account wurde nicht gesperrt etc.
Also nicht allen Angst machen es passiert zu 99,9% nichts wenn man sich nichts giftet.


----------



## HNRGargamel (24. August 2011)

woher hast du 350 russische Keys.. ?


----------



## mkay87 (24. August 2011)

Davon sind vielleicht 10 russische Keys. Der Rest wurde normal aktiviert oder stammt aus Steam-Aktionen.


----------



## Bora (24. August 2011)

Spruso schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wohl eher die Nachvollziehbarkeit und Konstanz. Wenn ein Spiel wie GTA4, welches zum Start massive Probleme hatte (siehe http://www.pcgameshardware.de/.../News/ ), dank Social-Club, häufigen Abstürzen und dergleichen, eine über 90% Wertung einfahren kann, ein anderes Spiel mit weniger gravierenden Problemen jedoch "nur" 85%, kommt immer die Frage auf, wo der Massstab liegt.
> 
> Alles in Allem freue ich mich auf das Spiel und hoffe, dass die noch vorhandenen Mängel schnell durch Eidos oder die Community behoben werden.


 
Mein Gedanke. Über die Wirkung und Nicht-Wirkung von Testnoten philosophiert die Redaktion ja gerne, aber nicht umsons platzen in aller Regelmässigkeit die Publisher vor Stolz oder Wut, wenn da ein paar Prozente zu viel oder zu wenig vergeben wurden.

Deus Ex 3 hat, wie schon beschrieben, im Grunde die gleichen Macken wie der erste Teil. Das Game als solches bleibt eine Gaudi! Fans der Serie (ja, wir sind nun auch im Schnitt Anfang 30 ...) kaufen es eh. Aber mit 84% lockst du in Zeiten inflationärer 90% Wertungen für den 8h Grafikhype für zwischendurch kaum Zocker-Kinder hinter dem Ofen vor.

Tja, wenn sich die PCG Wertungsgemeinschaft da mal nicht selbst ins Knie geschosse hat.
Freuen wir uns schon wieder auf einen Spaltenkommentar in der Printausgabe, der sich über generische Spielkonzepte und Mangel zu mehr Mut der Publisher für hybride und aussergwöhnliche Konzepte auslässt.

Hauptsache ihr gebt auch dem nächsten World of Warcraft Addon 90% Spielspass!!! Dann ist die Welt (für ActivisionBlizzard) in Ordnung.


----------



## chaos777 (24. August 2011)

Entlich ein würdiger Nachfolger 
Deus Ex habe ich geliebt und bestimmt 20 mal durchgezockt-Ich hoffe Teil 3 wird mich nicht entäuschen nach 
den ganzen Tests  im Internet.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. August 2011)

Ich hab hier mal die ersten 15 Minuten, dann kann sich ja jeder selbst ein Bild der Grafik etc. machen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uydtvqDL3Nwhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uydtvqDL3Nw





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uydtvqDL3Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Vordack (24. August 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Dann ist das aber eine Ausnahme. Ich habe 350 Spiele auf Steam, darunter russische Keys und habe bisher 2 Spiele eher aktiviert und gespielt und ja mein Account wurde nicht gesperrt etc.
> Also nicht allen Angst machen es passiert zu 99,9% nichts wenn man sich nichts giftet.



99,9%? Falls Deine Daten Korrekt sind könntest Du höchstens bestätigen dass es 99,4% der Fälle nichts passiert 

Wenn Du es aber hier als Fakt hinstellst daß NICHTS passiert und dann meckert einer dieser 0,hier im Forum rum dass hier nur Lügen verbreitet werden, wollen wir das?


----------



## Svatlas (25. August 2011)

@NilsonNeo4

Danke für das Video in der Qualität Werds mir morgen doch kaufen. Weiss wer obs im Handel auch ne Uncut Version gibt Saturn etc pp?


----------



## ViktorEippert (25. August 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> @NilsonNeo4
> 
> Danke für das Video in der Qualität Werds mir morgen doch kaufen. Weiss wer obs im Handel auch ne Uncut Version gibt Saturn etc pp?


 
Deus Ex ist grundsätzlich Uncut.


----------



## Oray (25. August 2011)

Hey also ich habe es seid gestern und habe direkt mal angezockt ! 

Also gleich im Vorraus : Es ist der beste Teil der Reihe ! 

1. 
Es stimmt das es komisch aussieht wenn die Charaktere ihren Mund nicht immer Synchron bewegen, jedoch ist die Deutsche Synchro sowas von abgefahren gut ... das macht das aufjedenfall wieder gut ! 

2.
Grafik schlecht und alt ? 
HMMM bisschen übertrieben ausgedrückt von der PC Games ... stimmt absolut nicht ... manchmal hat das Game sogar einen extrem realistischen Look ! Screenshots und was weiß ich sagen halt was anderes aus ... aber wenn man selber spielt ... echt klasse ! 

3. 
Atmosphäre ist extrem heftig ! Man wird direkt in die Welt von Deus Ex reingezogen und das Leveldesign ist liebevoll und extrem Detailreich sowie Glaubhaft designed ! Hut ab aufjedenfall. 

4. Jedoch muss man mit dem neuen Inventar, dem Hacken und dem Menü eben für EP´s klarkommen. Selbst ich als Deus Ex Profi musste am Anfang schlucken und immer weider nachschauen wie - was - funktioniert. 
Es dauert auch Relativ lange vom Beginn an .. bis man endlich in die OPEN WORLD "Zone" darf ... also echt extrem langes "Training " und erklären das Spiels etc ... aber alles schön in 2 Spannenden extrem spaßigen Missionen ! 

Ich empfehle das Spiel aufjedenfall weiter ! 

Nüchtern gesehen ist die Wertung der PC Games in Ordnung ! Das ist aber eine Extrem neutrale Bewertung ! 

Rollenspielfans und Deus Ex Fans edoch dürfen 10 Punkte mehr draufhauen !!! 

PS: Schade das die PC Games nicht erwähnt hat, dass das Game auch kleine Details wie PDA´s extrem gut mit Zusätzinformationen über Bioaugmentantionen etc und dem DEUS EX Universum bereithält ! 

BSP: Es gab einen Raum mit mind. 15 Computern, und jeden konnte man hacken und jede Email darin war anders und auf den Besitzer des PC´s zugeschnitten ! 
Super gemacht ! 

GRUSS


----------



## Svatlas (25. August 2011)

@vik86 danke @oray das ist nicht fair das du es schon zoggen kannst Aber danke für den persönlichen Eindruck. Macht es leichter zu investieren^^


----------



## Blubberkopf (25. August 2011)

Keine Schlauchlevel? Habt ihr was geraucht? Das ist doch mal wieder ein dreckiger Konsolenport.


----------



## Oray (25. August 2011)

@ bLUBBERKOPF 

laber nicht so ein Müll ! Sorry jetzt aber echt ! 
Ich habe es Original und schon gezockt ! 
Schlauchlevels ??? Es gibt mind. immer 4 Möglichkeiten komplett verschiedene Wege zu gehen ! 

Ach ja ! Ladezeiten sind nicht so lang wie im Test beschrieben ! 
KEINE AHNUNG WIE ES AUF DEM PC ist ... bei Deus Ex bin ich Fahnenflüchtig geworden und hab es für die PS 3 (Wollte gechillt aufm Bett zoggn da es langes Spiel ist  ) 

Also Ladezeiten sind auch in Ordnung ( 12 - 15 Sekunden)


----------



## ViktorEippert (26. August 2011)

Oray schrieb:


> Ach ja ! Ladezeiten sind nicht so lang wie im Test beschrieben !
> KEINE AHNUNG WIE ES AUF DEM PC ist ... bei Deus Ex bin ich Fahnenflüchtig geworden und hab es für die PS 3 (Wollte gechillt aufm Bett zoggn da es langes Spiel ist  )
> 
> Also Ladezeiten sind auch in Ordnung ( 12 - 15 Sekunden)


 
Die PS3-Version ist die technisch mit abstand sauberste und auch beim Test viel uns auf, dass die Ladezeiten dort spürbar kürzer sind. Daher auch unsere Kritik an den übermäßigen Ladezeiten am PC. Grade mit der Rechenleistung des PCs sollte es ja eigentlich umgekehrt sein...

@Blubberkopf: Dir ist bewusst, dass eine Portierung von der Konsole auf den PC rein gar nichts mit dem Leveldesign zu tun hat? Davon abgesehn mögen die Hub-Abschnitte in DX:HR vielleicht keine Oblivion-Ausmaße annehmen, aber von Schlauchleven sind sie weit entfernt.


----------



## Kulin (26. August 2011)

Grützi Vik,

ich habe gestern um Mitternacht mein Spiel bei Steam installiert, aktiviert und schon ein paar Stündlein gezockt. Ich würde sagen, der Day 1 Patch hat die Ladezeiten auf unter 10 Sekunden in einen SEHR erträglichen Bereich gedrückt. Auch hatte ich null abstürze oder ähnliche unfeinheiten. Lief alles glatt.

Ein dicker Minuspunkt weniger, würde ich sagen.


----------



## krucki1 (26. August 2011)

Super Spiel, habe zwar erst 2h gespielt aber es macht total viel Spaß. Die Ladezeiten liegen bei mir je nachdem zwischen 8-15 Sec. also absolut erträglich. Die Grafik ist nicht so gut. Kantige Lichter, wenn man aus dem Fenster über die Skyline guckt ect, lassen das Spiel älter aussehen. Die Atmosphäre und der Anreiz es weiter zu Spielen ist aber um einiges höher als bei sämtlichen anderen Spielen die ich diese Jahr schon gespielt habe. Die Steuerung ist gut, wenn auch am Anfang gewöhnungbedürftig (Deckungssystem) und selbst während den Videoabschnitten kann man pausieren, falls man durch irgend etwas abgelenkt werden sollte. Gut durchdacht und in manchem Spiel von mir vermisst. Echt super Arbeit.


----------



## ViktorEippert (26. August 2011)

Wir werden uns die gepatche Verkaufsversion auf jeden Fall noch ansehen und prüfen, ob eine nachträgliche Aufwertung in Frage kommt bzw. Sinn ergibt.

Löblich ist es allemal, wie fix die Entwickler Patches nachgelegt haben.

Gruß,
Vik


----------



## Svatlas (26. August 2011)

Halte es in Händen grad...der Umfang der Hardbox ist für die Tonne....2 Blättchen mit 2 Codes drinne...dafür 50 Euro? Könnt ihr direkt bei Steam kaufen. 

Spiel ma installieren und schauen^^ Bin voller Hoffnung


----------



## kornhill (26. August 2011)

Ich habe mir so eine ominöse Preorder Box bei Saturn geholt. Heute will ich das Spiel abholen und es ist nicht gekommen. Es ist auf der Website gelistet, sogar in einer Postwurfsendung war das Spiel auf heute gelistet. Als ich mich etwas beschwert habe, meinte der (sorry aber dämlichste!) Verkäufer, ich könne die Preorder Box ja zurückgeben! 

Weiss jemand ob und wie ich ne Chance habe das Spiel heute noch von den zu bekommen? In einem anderen Saturn Markt kann ich den Schein auch nicht einlösen! Hatte mich echt gefreut das dieses WE zu spielen! Zumindest ne Möglichkeit den dick auf den Fuss zu treten würde mich schon freuen!


----------



## Svatlas (26. August 2011)

Nein ich war auch bei Saturn und die sagten die bekommen keine Liederung warum auch immer. Am Montag erst wieder. Kann passieren sowas....aber sehr ärgerlich isses trotzdem.

Hilft nur neu kaufen bei Steam evtl oder warten.

Die normale Hardbox kanste in die Tonne kloppen siehe unten. Wenn neu kaufst und schnelle Inetleitung hast, kaufs bei Steam und ab gehts.


----------



## kornhill (26. August 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Nein ich war auch bei Saturn und die sagten die bekommen keine Liederung warum auch immer. Am Montag erst wieder. Kann passieren sowas....aber sehr ärgerlich isses trotzdem.
> 
> Hilft nur neu kaufen bei Steam evtl oder warten.
> 
> Die normale Hardbox kanste in die Tonne kloppen siehe unten. Wenn neu kaufst und schnelle Inetleitung hast, kaufs bei Steam und ab gehts.


 
Ah ich bin nicht der einzige dem das passiert ist. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid. Danke für die Antwort. Ich wollte die Limited Edition kaufen. Also ohne Figur aber mit Artbook etc. Von dem her ist wohl warten angesagt  ..... und ich werd mich das ganze Wochenende von nem Kumpel auslachen lassen dürfen, der es über Steam geholt hat.


----------



## Svatlas (26. August 2011)

Ja war schon ne dumme Sache aber es gibt ja genug Konkurenten xD. Habs bei Karstadt dann gekauft. Aber dennoch als Retail Version kann man das einfach nicht verkaufen.....das ist eher ne Bulk Version was schon sehr mickrig ist dafür das du es extra im Handel kaufst. Frech finde ich das eher. Wenn alle Spiele die viva Steam so veröffentlich werden...kauf ich da nur noch. Ein klares Zeichen das die Entwickler in die Richtung gehen wollen. Digtales Handbuch will ich nicht wenn ich mir das im Handel kaufe.

Hoffe deine Edtion ist nicht auch so "bescheiden"....


----------



## kornhill (26. August 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Hoffe deine Edtion ist nicht auch so "bescheiden"....



 Vielen Dank! Dadurch das meine Vorbestellung somit hinfällig ist weiss ich noch garnicht wie "bescheiden" meine Version wird. Entweder Limited, oder wie du vorgeschlagen hast mal in den Karstadt gucken. Es soll ja angeblich nur 39.90 kosten (zumindest in manchen Läden). Und dann hätte man zwar eine windige Box, aber es wären 10€ weniger als auf Steam. Immerhin! ... vieleicht gehe ich aber auch Baden und lass mir die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen


----------



## Svatlas (26. August 2011)

Geh baden lass dir den Pelz verbrennen und geh als Pustel in den Karstadt xD Kommt bestimmt gut Aber muss Dich enttäuschen der sonnenbrand kostet 50 Euro^^


----------



## hiro-protagonist (26. August 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> .... Es soll ja angeblich nur 39.90 kosten (zumindest in manchen Läden). .



Saturn hats für 39,90. Auf dem Spiel steht der reguläre Preis 49,90 € haben aber dicken Aufsteller mit dme HINWEIS: NUR 39 €.
Das war bei den letzten 3 Titeln die ich mir bei Saturn zum Release kaufte so. 

Allerdings ist es echt ne Frechheit: DVD und 2 Beipackzettel! Blos kein Handbuch drucken, keine Beileigen mehr. Alte Kartons mit unendlich Zeugs ist wohl Vergangenheit! Witcher 2 war ne Ausnahme mit Handbuch und Lösungsbuch, dem Soudtrack und ner Münze...


----------



## MP16 (26. August 2011)

heute im Mediamarkt gewesen, mit der Entscheidung, Deus Ex 3 für 39,90 zu holen oder gleich die limited edition zu kaufen. hab mich für die Limited entschieden, weil da das ganze nicht so billig aussieht im vergleich zur "Leer-box" der normalen Version


----------



## kornhill (26. August 2011)

Nun ja, die Verkäufer im Saturn haben sich doch als recht freundlich erwiesen und haben mir mein Geld für die Pre-Order zurückgegeben. (Ich hatte den Code und das Spiel (DeusEx1) auch tatsächlich noch nicht verwendet. Was für sie aber unmöglich zu prüfen war. Von dem her sehr freundlich!)

Danach in den Mediamarkt und da war es zum Release auch wirklich für 39.99 oder die Limited für 49.99 zu haben. Ich habe zur Limited gegriffen, und für diesen Preis war das auf jeden Fall fair. Aber auch die Limited ist recht mager was die Beilagen angeht. Das Handbuch nicht in gedruckter Form, eine Bonus DVD, Codes zum Einlösen und ein nettes aber nicht sehr aufwendiges Artbook. 

Das Spiel installiert gerade, und um das Game geht es ja schliesslich! Sehr angenehm ist, das es sich automatisch von CD installiert und nicht, wie bei anderen Retails, standardmässig den download über Steam anwirft!


----------



## Svatlas (26. August 2011)

Wenn die nicht liefern können pp ne^^ Das Spiel ist echt super...dennoch muss ich die Wertung der Grafik unterstreichen hier. Hab alles max. sieht aber dennoch gut aus. Teilweise koennte man echt meinen die haben keinen Bock gehabt ordentliche Texturen zumachen. Selbst wenn man kleine Schilder nicht lesen kann das sie aus groben Pixel Bauklötzen bestehen.

Aber der Rest ist echt klasse, toller Nachfolger


----------



## Tchort666 (26. August 2011)

Ich check das irwie nicht. hab n Q9550 Quad, 4GB Speicher und eine GTS 450. Aber trotzdem ruckelt das Spiel ab und an und die Bildrate bricht ein und das bei der recht bescheidenen Optik.. oO! 
Hat wer das selbe Problem?


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2011)

das spiel ist bisjetzt der pure genuss ^^

spiel eigentlich auf hohen settings ohne af und aa einstellungen.
1280x1024 @ 85 hz.
dafür im nvidia treiber auf sehr hohe qualität noch gesetzt.

ich hab maximale ladezeiten von 15 sek. standart sinds 10~ sek.

das ist doch nicht lange? weil ich für die 10 - 15 sek
echt ziemlich große levels bekomme.
oder werden die um so viel länger wenn ich mit den über-max-high-ultra settings spielen würd? 

ach ja und natürlich unter dx:hr mit englischer sprache gestartet. läuft wunderbar.
bisjetzt ein perfektes erlebnis  hammer


----------



## Svatlas (26. August 2011)

Solltes deine Graka wechseln. Der Proc und RAM reicht aus. Allerdings ist die Karte da der Flaschenhals oder mach Tessalation aus. Ansonsten heisst es Einstellungen runter. Ein alter Porsche beschleunigt ja auch nicht wie ein neuer;o).

Hab nen 2500k, 4GB RAM, GB Gtx 560 OC und da ruckelt nix auf max.

@doomkepper: 10-15 sec sind normal auch bei max settings. Ja wirklich ein COOLES Game^^


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2011)

lol. q6600, 4 gb ram, win7, geforce 8800 gts.
keine nennenswerte fps einbrüche bisjetzt.

außer es ist zu viel ballerei auf dem bildschirm und z.b. detroit + den animierten zug.
dann gehts etwas runter. aber alles spielbar
da es kein shooter ist, kein problem


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (26. August 2011)

Seid dem Patch hab ich auch ca 15 sec. (davor ca 35)

Die kleinen Ruckler hab ich ab und zu auch.
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @3,4 GHz
6 GB RAM
Nvidia GTX 480 OC
WD Caviar Black 2 TB SATA III.
alles max (auch AF AA etc.)


Spiel ist einfach Godlike.


----------



## Fresh1981 (27. August 2011)

Ich hab es mir heute morgen geholt und DeusEx ist der Hammer lange kein so guten RPG mehr gespielt!!!Due Grafik ist nicht überragend aber ok!Nur dei Lippensynchronität passt nicht immer ansonsten geile Atmosphäre
Ich bin total begeistert


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. August 2011)

Ein paar Stunden konnte ich mich bislang durch das Spiel schleichen und ich glaube, bis auf die Angreifer in der Anfangsmission, gab es noch keine Toten. Sehr schön.

Die asynchrone deutsche Version ist aber leider mitunter etwas ärgerlich. Im Englischen ist alles in Ordnung, aber scheinbar haben sie es sich einfach gespart, die Lippenbewegungen den deutschen Texten anzupassen. Da ist man heutzutage ja etwas verwöhnt.


----------



## z3ro22 (27. August 2011)

@Deus Ex 3: Human Revolution im Test - Faszinierende Welt mit altbackener Technik - Ab sofort im Handel


alleine für so eine news sollte man die leute verprügeln man sollte wohl erst mal überlegen was altbacken ist.ist ja wie die bild  geworden pc gaes echt peinlich.


----------



## candymanXXL (27. August 2011)

Tchort666 schrieb:


> Ich check das irwie nicht. hab n Q9550 Quad, 4GB Speicher und eine GTS 450. Aber trotzdem ruckelt das Spiel ab und an und die Bildrate bricht ein und das bei der recht bescheidenen Optik.. oO!
> Hat wer das selbe Problem?



Ganz einfach, das Game ist schlampig programmiert! Bei dieser bescheidenen Grafik muss mit halbwegs neuem Equipment alles
sehr rund laufen, tut es aber nicht. Es läuft manchmal rund und manchmal eckig.
An meiner Hardware kann es ganz bestimmt nicht liegen:

Intel® Core™ i7-950 Quad Core
Asus P6X58D-E Xtreme
Corsair DIMM 12 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit Vengeance
Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Ti Phantom
Cougar SX 700
Razer Mamba

Abgesehen von der Tatsache, das schlampig gearbeitet wurde muss ich sagen, das mich das Game nach ca. 10 Std. Spielzeit sowas von langweilt.  Die ersten Stunden waren ja ganz interessant aber es wiederholt sich alles bis zum erbrechen. Da ändern auch die Wechsel der Schauplätze nichts, da es immer nach gleichem Schema abläuft.
Die Gegner sind ziemlich doof. Die Bosskämpfe sind unfair, langweilig und strapazieren die Nerven. (Ladezeiten) Die haben endlos Munition, Granaten und brauchen auch nicht in Deckung gehen. 

Die Ladezeiten sind ein Witz, und das bei der bescheidenen Grafik. Die Möglichkeit von Schnellspeichern habe ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden.
ESC und dann speichern ist wohl ebenfalls eher ein Witz. Das feuern aus der Deckung heraus gleicht einem Lotterie Spiel. Mal geht´s manchmal nicht. Half Life II hat vor langer Zeit einen besseren Einduck hinterlassen. Ich frage mich wirklich, wie man 2011 so ein Spiel abliefern kann und dann noch bis zu € 90,00 (Special Edition) verlangen??? 

Die Videosequenzen sind mit Artefakten und Schleiern übersäht sodass ich auf meinem 27" Monitor den Augenkrebs erleide.
Alleine wenn man sich Adam Jensen im Laufschritt anhört klingt das wie ein trabendes Tromedar. Was denken sich die Leute eigentlich?
Gut, wenn die sagen sie bringen ein "Old School Game" für € 15,00 raus und lassen die gute alte Zeit hoch leben, dann wäre dies ja okay.
Aber einen technisch dermassen veralterten Schrott abliefern und das um das gleiche Geld wie Witcher2 oder Crysis2 ???
Sehr mutig, oder sehr doof! 

Ich vermute ja eher "sehr mutig" da es mittlerweile Standard ist uns zu verarschen. Egal ob Filme, Games oder sonst was, es wird zu 98% nur mehr Schrott produziert. Lieblos und mit Gewinnoptimierung produzierter Schei..... ist für uns gut genug.

Kaufen und Klappe halten! Und wenns mal nicht so läuft, dann sind die bösen Raubkopierer Schuld. Naja, mittlerweile kann ich es den "räuberischen" Kopierern gar nicht mehr verübeln. Jeder, den ich kenne würde für gute Quali bezahlen. Aber nachdem das schon lange nicht mehr so ist, werden sich die Typen bald was einfallen lassen müssen.
Ausserdem kommt zu der beschi....... Ware noch ein gängelnder Kopierschutz und/oder ein Onlinezwang dazu, sodass jeder ehrliche Käufer doppelt gefi...... wird.

Aber wie gesagt, "kaufen und Klappe halten" Alles wird gut!


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2011)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> . Ware noch ein gängelnder Kopierschutz und/oder ein Onlinezwang dazu, sodass jeder ehrliche Käufer doppelt gefi...... wird.


 Allerdings ist das nicht so wie bei Origin oder bei Blizzard. Nachdem du es installiert hast, kannst du in den Offline-Modus gehen und alles offline spielen. Das hab ich schon getestet und es funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. August 2011)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, das Game ist schlampig programmiert! Bei dieser bescheidenen Grafik muss mit halbwegs neuem Equipment alles
> sehr rund laufen, tut es aber nicht. Es läuft manchmal rund und manchmal eckig.
> An meiner Hardware kann es ganz bestimmt nicht liegen:
> 
> ...


 
stimmt an der hardware kanns nicht liegen, aber vielleicht an deinem system selbst?
wie gesagt ich hab q6600, 4 gb ram, win7, gf 8800 gts und das spiel läuft bei mir auf high settings einwandfrei
außer es passiert so ziemlich alles auf dem bildschirm was so passieren kann.
vielleicht pc aufräumen? flotter machen?
viren drauf?

kann nicht sein dass deine hardware das spiel nicht packt, wenn mein 4 jahre altes system mit dem spiel klarkommt genau
so wie mit crysis.

warum sind denn ladezeiten ein witz? ich hab durchschnittlich 10 sek, aber bisjetzt nie über 15 sek gehabt.
wenn man die levelgrößen anschaut, und die spielzeit in den maps (wenn man den wirklich alles erforscht und nicht nur durchrennt,
dann ist da doch sehr viel geboten.

schnellspeichern F5 so nebenbei.

es ist immer noch ein entdeckungsspiel und kein ballerspiel.
wenn man sich für die welt von deus ex hr interessiert und es zulässt dich in seinen bann zu ziehen,
dann ist der shooter-part fast schon überflüssig.

wenn dich das genre bzw, die serie nicht so anspricht, dann kann man halt da auch nix machen 
in den foren sind fans vom ersten teil sehr zufrieden bisjetzt.
und ich bin sowieso aus dem häusschen 
mfg


----------



## Svatlas (27. August 2011)

@Candyman Das ist nunmal kein Ego-shooter und wenn du 10 Std gespielt hast mit dieser Beurteilung..hast du dich zu 95% dadurch geballert wien irrer^^ Das ist nicht negative gemeint aber im Schleichmodus wird es defentiv nicht langweilig. Und die KI ist da auch nicht immer so dumm wie beschrieben wird.

Ich hab keine Probleme mit der Leistung kein ruckeln nix auch wenns bums macht. Was die Grafik angeht da freu ich mich schon auf die Modder Szene was die da wohl rausholen werden^^ Und Patches werden noch paar kommen. Also Keep Cool

Hier bekommt man defentiv was für sein Geld geboten!!! Nicht wie bei anderen Abzocker Games mit 8 Std Spielzeit.

P.S: Artefakte treten auch nicht auf da solltes dein System mal checken oder wenn dus übertaktet hast mal runter schrauben.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. August 2011)

16 stunden hinter mir, und für mich steht fest. best game of the year 2011 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ganz einfach.
 in china gehts erst richtig los und man wird fast erdrückt von der größe der levels und den verschiedensten wegen und routen.
 einfach nur spitze und ich könnte mir bisjetzt keinen besseren nachfolger zu deus ex vorstellen.

 gut investiertes geld, wenn man ein spiel nicht an einem abend durchspielen möchte.
 schön paar sachen notiert die ich beim nächsten mal bzw. die nächsten male - gewiss anders machen und beantworten werde.


----------



## candymanXXL (27. August 2011)

Ich kann Dich beruhigen, mein PC ist aufgeräumt und Virenfrei. Ich arbeite und spiele nun schon seit über 18 Jahren auf dem PC und ich habe noch keinen PC aus meinem Bekannten  und Freundeskreis gesehen, der besser aufgeräumt und aktuallisiert ist als meiner.
Crysis 2 usw. spiele ich alles ruckelfrei auf ULTRA.

Die Ladezeiten sind deshalb ein Witz, weil sie ca. 20 - 30 Sek. lang dauern.



> @Svatlas Das ist nunmal kein Ego-shooter und wenn du 10 Std gespielt  hast mit dieser Beurteilung..hast du dich zu 95% dadurch geballert wien  irrer^^ Das ist nicht negative gemeint aber im Schleichmodus wird es  defentiv nicht langweilig. Und die KI ist da auch nicht immer so dumm  wie beschrieben wird.
> 
> P.S: Artefakte treten auch nicht auf da solltes dein System mal checken oder wenn dus übertaktet hast mal runter schrauben.


Ist mir schon klar das es kein Ego-Shooter ist. Und NEIN, ich habe mich nicht durchgeballert wie ein Irrer. 
Trotzdem wurde es mir mit Verlaub langweilig.
Gut, dann sind die Artefakte der Videosequenzen eben nur bei mir. Ich brauche mein System nicht checken, da es sehr gepflegt und gewartet ist. Und bei meiner Leistung brauche ich den PC nicht übertakten.
Bei Crysis 2 auf ULTRA mit HD Texturenpack habe ich eine Auslastung von 45%


----------



## doomkeeper (27. August 2011)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Ich kann Dich beruhigen, mein PC ist aufgeräumt und Virenfrei. Ich arbeite und spiele nun schon seit über 18 Jahren auf dem PC und ich habe noch keinen PC aus meinem Bekannten  und Freundeskreis gesehen, der besser aufgeräumt und aktuallisiert ist als meiner.
> Crysis 2 usw. spiele ich alles ruckelfrei auf ULTRA.
> 
> Die Ladezeiten sind deshalb ein Witz, weil sie ca. 20 - 30 Sek. lang dauern.
> ...


 
nicht wie ein irrer, aber trotzdem durchgeballert? 
spaß bei seite, ich z.b. durchforste immer alles mindestens. 2 mal. auch wenns heißt "auf zum helipad" kämm ich noch die ganze stadt und jede location durch und suche nach versteckten plätzen, such nach allen alternativen lösungsmöglichkeiten um
noch so jeden credit und xp-punkt zu bekommen.

schießen tu ich nur wenns notwendig ist und kommt als letzte variante dran 

aber mal zur hardware. hast du vll irgendwas in den settings eingestellt?
bei dir muss wohl etwas nicht stimmen ( vll v-sync an ) ?
warum gehts bei mir rund mit meiner alten krücke und bei dir nicht? lool.
wie gesagt, irgendwas hat heut steam wieder für dx:hr runtergeladen.
ich krieg nie höhere ladezeiten als 13 sek.
die wichtigsten settings auf high, aa und af hab ich verzichtet (brauch ich nicht und nie gebraucht)
vll monitor hz einstellung?
graka treiber?
graka settings?
ich hab immer mehrere programme am start wenns um viren geht oder allgemein bereinigung des pcs.
cccleaner
mz7optimizer
ad-aware
windows updates 

edit: 2 fragen hätte ich an dich.
du sagst 10 stunden hast du´s gespielt,
bist du noch in detroit? oder fema? oder china?


----------



## Svatlas (27. August 2011)

Cyris 2 ...... wenn ich das wieder hoere^^ Muss ja nun an deinem System liegen. Mach mal FXAA statt MLAA wenn an hast.

MLAA zieht bei mir auch an der Preformance etwas.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. August 2011)

52,67 für die Limited Edition habe ich bei Amazon gezahlt ... geht auch der Preis ...kleines Handbuch als PDF auf DVD oder besser gedruckt wäre noch nett gewesen... ansonsten ok zum Spiel sage ich später noch was ...


----------



## Svatlas (27. August 2011)

Stufe Normal Detroit:16 Std inkl Nebenquest und nur schleichen und lesen xD....macht immer noch Spass^^ Nun kommt Hengsha.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. August 2011)

"Nur schleichen" brachte mich nun in Teufels Küche. 
Dabei hat es bis zum ersten Boss so viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Priest301 (27. August 2011)

Bin jetzt durch, habe nur die Hauptquest gemacht auf Normal, bin geschlichen und habe keinen Gegner (bis auf die Bossgegner, die, aufgrund auf das Schleichen geskillten Adam Jensen teilweise verdammt fordernd waren) getötet. 20 Stunden, die ich gefesselt war und einen Spaß hatte, der schon lange nicht mehr war. Die Grafik find ich für heutige Verhältnisse immer noch gut (is kein Crysis 2 aber warum auch), die Quests sind interessant und das ausprobieren der Wege auch. Jetzt gehts ran an den zweiten Durchlauf in Rambo-Manier auf Schwer mit allen Nebenquests. Über dumme Gegner kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Die haben immer schnell reagiert, haben Deckung gesucht und so weiter. Mit langen Ladezeiten hatte ich auch kein Problem. Ein paar Sekunden, schon war der letzte Autosave vor dem virtuellen Tod da. Abstürze kamen vor, waren aber nicht so dramatisch, da der Autosave das alles ziemlich frustfrei macht. Und Bugs sind im Durchspielen gar nicht vorgekommen. Vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück oder der erste Patch hat da schon ne Menge behoben.

Also: Ist für mich eines der besten Spiele seit langem.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. August 2011)

Priest301 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt durch, habe nur die Hauptquest gemacht auf Normal, bin geschlichen und habe keinen Gegner (bis auf die Bossgegner, die, aufgrund auf das Schleichen geskillten Adam Jensen teilweise verdammt fordernd waren) getötet. 20 Stunden, die ich gefesselt war und einen Spaß hatte, der schon lange nicht mehr war. Die Grafik find ich für heutige Verhältnisse immer noch gut (is kein Crysis 2 aber warum auch), die Quests sind interessant und das ausprobieren der Wege auch. Jetzt gehts ran an den zweiten Durchlauf in Rambo-Manier auf Schwer mit allen Nebenquests. Über dumme Gegner kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Die haben immer schnell reagiert, haben Deckung gesucht und so weiter. Mit langen Ladezeiten hatte ich auch kein Problem. Ein paar Sekunden, schon war der letzte Autosave vor dem virtuellen Tod da. Abstürze kamen vor, waren aber nicht so dramatisch, da der Autosave das alles ziemlich frustfrei macht. Und Bugs sind im Durchspielen gar nicht vorgekommen. Vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück oder der erste Patch hat da schon ne Menge behoben.
> 
> Also: Ist für mich eines der besten Spiele seit langem.


 
freut mich zu hören.
bin momentan auf middle beschäftigt und versuche von anfang an jeden winkel zu entdecken da
mir so eine art von rollenspiele einfach gut liegt.
90% stealth, 10% action.
die 3rd-person ansicht ist vor allem in motels (apartements etc.) sehr praktisch, vermittelt einen coolen spionage-effekt und schaut einfach nur cool und stylisch aus wenn man noch seine pistole modizifiert und zusätzlich mit nem laser kombiniert.

vor allem die nebenquests fesseln mich echt sehr wie bei vampire bloodlines (ein meisterwerk)
wenn man sich dem spiel gibt, dann schaut man nicht mehr auf die texturdetails wie bei anderen
shootern WEILs vom Gesamtbild und diesem kühlen, sterilem, exzellentem art-design einfach
eine wucht ist.

es ist wirklich unglaublich mit welcher liebe sie alles zusammengebaut haben
was man spätestens in china sieht.

liebe mitleser (und herr rabowke  ), ich weiß dass ich beim thema deus ex human revolution gern übertreibe,
aber mir persönlich ist einfach seit deus ex und vampire bloodlines kein vergleichbares, komplexes, durchgestyltes,
fesselndes, emotionales und liebevoll gemachtes spiel unter die finger gekommen.
ein paradebeispiel wie kunstvoll und komplex ein spiel von heute doch noch sein kann.
dass dieser funke irgendwie bei allen rüberspringt (vor allen redakteuren)
ist mir ein rätsel.

aber über geschmack sollte man nicht streiten.

das spiel ist genau nach meinem geschmack und in MEINEN augen der wohl schönste nachfolger den ich mir hätte 
wünschen können. 
allein schon beim making-of video sieht man anhand des teams, mit welchem respekt
sie diese serie fortführen wollten.

am schönsten find ich die anleihungen an den ersten teil, 
sei es 
- das jemand die titelmelodie ein paar sekunden pfeifft 
- das bestimmte häuser bzw. räume an deus ex erinnern bzw. erinnern sollen 
- radio-sender die musik vom ersten teil nebenbei abspielt 
- das viele namen und informationen über den ersten teil zu finden sind (was natürlich jeden dx fan freuen wird) 
- das basketballwerfen  wo natürlich wie im ersten teil 2 Gangster in der nähe stehen 
- die feuerleiter a´la hells kitchen gibt 
und viele mehr! was wohl nur hardcore-fans auffallen wird.

schon bemerkt dass sogar das ein oder andere lied fast genau so klingt wie im ersten teil? 
soundtrack verdient sowieso die bestnote, weil es einfach immer passt.

auch ganz witzig.
das sehr atmosphärische musikstück wenn man zum ersten mal LIMB in Detroit besucht...
...wenn ihr LIMB in china besucht, dann hört mal genau hin... 

das letzte mal wo ich genauso begeistert war, waren deus ex und vampire bloodlines..
und mit human revolution hab ich meine top 3 endlich zusammen.

danke square und eidos. solch eine arbeit unterstütz ich gern 
als nächstes bin ich auf thief 4 gespannt, wird ja soviel ich weiß vom selben team entwickelt oder?

PS. Ich hatte bisjetzt nur einen einzigen absturz.
bin gestorben, letzten quck-save geladen. *beng* desktop mit fehlermeldung...
erstmal schock ^^
-> steam, bibliothek, und man siehe? deus ex human revolution files downloading, 20%, 40%, 70% 100%,
und weitergehts


----------



## IronAyden (28. August 2011)

Geht's nur mir so oder ist der Download über Steam so unschlagbar lahmarschig?! Bei mir läd es mit unglaublichen 60 KB/S im Durchschnitt. Wenn das so weiter geht ist das Spiel erst in ca. 9 Stunden spielbar. Normalerweise lade ich sonst immer mit mehr als 1 MB/S.


----------



## candymanXXL (28. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> nicht wie ein irrer, aber trotzdem durchgeballert?
> spaß bei seite, ich z.b. durchforste immer alles mindestens. 2 mal. auch wenns heißt "auf zum helipad" kämm ich noch die ganze stadt und jede location durch und suche nach versteckten plätzen, such nach allen alternativen lösungsmöglichkeiten um
> noch so jeden credit und xp-punkt zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


 

Hi, 
bin noch ziemlich am Anfang von China!
Habe ja auch alle Nebenmissionen bis jetzt erledigt.
was ist die 2. Frage?
Die 10 Std.? 
Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, das ich es durchgespielt habe. Ich hab nur gesagt, das es mich nach 10 Std. gelangweilt hat.
Treiber sind immer alle aktuell. Vsync habe ich in den nVidia Systemeinstellungen auf permanent aktiviert.
Windows Updates auf dem etzten Stand. Wie schon erwähnt, mein Rechner ist Top gewartet.
Mittlerweile ist ja ein 2. Patch erschienen, was ich so gelesen habe. Werde es bei Gelegenheit wieder testen.
Derzeit habe ich aber keine Lust mehr dazu.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. August 2011)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin noch ziemlich am Anfang von China!
> Habe ja auch alle Nebenmissionen bis jetzt erledigt.
> was ist die 2. Frage?
> ...


 
mach vsync auf permanent aus, oder versuch zuerst aa komplett off zu stellen bzw. af.

dann sollte es gehn.
v sync braucht doch keine sau, und macht nur probleme 

nach 10 stunden anfang china? wenns dir spaß machen würd und du gründlich wärst, wärens locker 15 - 16 stunden wenn du in china
angekommen wärst 
also ich probier schon beim ersten durchspielen viele variationen aus um so viele nebenquests wie möglich zu machen,
würd mich wundern wenn du bei der spielzeit alle nebenquests machst, kommt eher auf Main-quest hin.

aber ok


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> mach vsync auf permanent aus, oder versuch zuerst aa komplett off zu stellen bzw. af.
> 
> dann sollte es gehn.
> v sync braucht doch keine sau, und macht nur probleme


Wieso? Es ist ja nun durchaus möglich das man bei aktuellen Grafikkarten und potenter CPU die FPS Grenze bei "normalen" TFTs, sprich 60, erreicht und drüber hinaus kommt.

Ohne V-Sync hast du nun ein mehr als hässliches Tearing ... hier eine kurze Erklärung: Tearing – Wikipedia



> Lob auf DE 3




Ich hab jetzt auch schon einige Stunden ( 3 oder 4  ) Deus Ex gespielt und ich muss sagen, es ist ein wirklich gutes Spiel. Technisch habe ich mit meinem System absolut keine Probleme, dank der Patches sind jetzt auch die Ladezeiten mehr als erträglich ( 5-10 Sekunden ).

Ich Spiel das Spiel auf FullHD, max. Details, DX11 und Tesselation auf An ... FSAA auf High. Manchmal gibt es ein paar 'Mikroruckler' beim Mausbewegen, mit Pad ist alles flüssig ... keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Allerdings hatte ich bislang keine Abstürze oder andere Probleme.

Mein System: i7, 8GB RAM, GTX 570 und Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.

Was mich persönlich stört sind die schlecht aufgelösten Renderfilmchen, die sind gut gemacht ... aber zu stark komprimiert und nicht wirklich für 1080p entworfen. Warum man die Sequenzen nicht auch in der 3D Engine darstellt ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel.

Weiterhin finde ich die Gesichtsanimationen bzw. einige Charaktere wirklich bescheiden, vorallem für ein Jahr 2011 Spiel. Jensen, Malik (?) sehen noch ganz knuffig aus, aber beliebige Stadtbewohner oder die Cops in Detroid sind wirklich zum Fürchten.

Vllt. kommt jetzt ein "selffail" meinerseits, aber ich finde man hat für sinnvolle Waffen viel zu wenig Munition. Im ersten Auftrag wird man ja noch gefragt, welchen Stil man spielen wollen würde, ich hab Stealth genommen und u.a. ein Betäubungsgewehr erhalten. Ich hab im gesamten Spiel bislang nicht ein Munitionspack gefunden, nur einen Dealer der mir für 250$ 5 Stück verkauft hat ... super. Gerne kann man die Kosten dafür massiv erhöhen, aber ich möchte schon gerne ein bissle mehr Munition haben um meinen Stealthstil weiterhin spielen zu können ... ohne Munition wirds halt ein 0815 Shooter, und meiner Meinung nach kein wirklich guter.


----------



## Vordack (29. August 2011)

So, hab die ersten 2-3 Stunden durch und bin auch glücklich.

Es läuft super flüssig bei mir (X4 955 @ 4,0, 4 GB RAM, GTX 460) und dei Ladezeiten halten sich in Grenzen (beim Neuladen so 10-15 Sekunden schätze ich). Details bei 1080x1200 mit fast allem auf max.

Die Lippensynchro ist doch okay, wenn man auf Englisch spielt. Ist doch bei Deutsch-Synchronisierten Filmen oft ähnlich...

Die Grafik ist adequat.

Und das Spiel selber finde ich auch echt gut, den RPG Anteil, die unterschiedlichen Lösungswege. Es erinnert mich stark an Alpha Protocoll, bis auf dei Kameraperspektive  Für jemanden der DX1 sehr mochte genau das richtige.


----------



## Flo66R6 (29. August 2011)

Ich habe am Wochenende nun auch ca. 14 Stunden spielen können und bin begeistert. Der Anfang des Spiels hat mich stark an HL1 erinnert. Die Atmosphäre und das Spielgefühl erinnern mich ein wenig an Mass Effekt und das alte Deus Ex. Die Grafik ist eben nicht aktuell, ich finde das Spiel trotzdem ganz hübsch.

Das wichtigste ist aber das es mich wirklich packt und man gut in die Story und in's Spiel eintauchen kann. Ich nehme jeden Fitzel an Informationen mit und kann an keiner Hack- Gelegenheit vorbeilaufen ohne den Hack zu versuchen. Die Gegner KI ist (wenn man hauptächlich schleicht) ziemlich solide. Eine unüberlegte Aktion, eine versehentlich angerempelte Tonne oder ein an ungünstiger Stelle platzierter ausgeschalteter Gegner reichen aus um von jetzt auf gleich in Teufels Küche zu geraten. Ich spiele auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad und sobald ich es im offenen Kampf mit mehr als nur einem Gegner zu tun habe bin ich auch schon so gut wie hinüber.

Das Munitionsproblem für das Betäubungsgewehr habe ich eigentlich gar nicht da ich erstens alles gründlich durchsuche und schon einige Pfeile gefunden habe und zum anderen setze ich das Gewehr sehr sparsam ein. Die meisten Gegner werden einfach umgehauen und schlafen geschickt. Wenn man also nur dann das Gewehr nutzt wenn es nicht anders geht kommt man auch mit der Munition halbwegs aus.

Ich habe glück, dass ich ein RPG Messi bin und alles in's Inventar packe was nicht Niet und Nagelfest ist. Sonst hätte ich bei dem ersten Bosskampf ein echtes Problem gehabt. Der ist nämlich wirklich happig schwer und ich konnte den Gegner nur durch den massiven Einsatz von EMP und Frag Granaten sowie einiger Magazine aus dem Sturmgewehr erledigen. Außerdem habe ich dafür bestimmt 10 Anläufe gebraucht. Es ist also wirklich ratsam auch kraftvolle Waffen einzupacken damit man auch für unerwartete, harte Feuergefechte gewappnet ist.

Mich hat das Spiel einfach gepackt und auch meinen Ehrgeiz geweckt. Ich habe bei der ersten Mission die Geiseln leider nicht gerettet und jetzt wo ich weis, dass es diese Möglichkeit gibt, ich sie aber nicht genutzt habe, ärgert mich das richtig! Das ist ein weiterer Pluspunkt des Spiel's. Triffst du eine (falsche) Entscheidung, musst du mit den Konsequenzen leben. Auch das die Umwelt darauf reagiert, es also entsprechende Fernsehberichte, Zeitungsartikel und Kommentare der NPC's gibt die sich auf die eigenen Handlungen beziehen trägt einen guten Teil zur glaubwürdigen Atmosphäre bei. 

Ich freue mich darauf weiter zu spielen und heute Abend nach China zu reisen 

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> (...)
> Gerne kann man die Kosten dafür massiv erhöhen, aber ich möchte schon gerne ein bissle mehr Munition haben um meinen Stealthstil weiterhin spielen zu können ... ohne Munition wirds halt ein 0815 Shooter, und meiner Meinung nach kein wirklich guter.


Die Betäubungspfeile sind mir noch nie ausgegangen, obwohl ich die Schleichvariante deutlich bevorzuge.
Allerdings setze ich da viel auf Tarnung und Q. 
Bislang bin ich damit erstaunlich gut durchs Spiel gekommen, bis auf den ersten Bossgegner, der mich etwas böse gemacht hat und ein paar Herren, die dann doch zu sehr im Weg standen. Wirklich gut gemacht.




Vordack schrieb:


> Die Lippensynchro ist doch okay, wenn man auf Englisch spielt. Ist doch bei Deutsch-Synchronisierten Filmen oft ähnlich...


 Auf Englisch ist sie gut, auf Deutsch teilweise völlig daneben. 
Aber das fällt später kaum noch auf, zumindest mir nicht.


----------



## Svatlas (29. August 2011)

Also ich bin auch noch nicht durch und das nach einem WE voller DX Manier Bin jetzt in Punchaia oder wie das heisst angekommen. Aktuelle Spielzeit 30 Std oder mehr ca.

Jeder der dem Title die nötige Zeit gibt wird reichlich belohnt und um so weiter man kommt vergisst man die ganzen kleinen Probleme von DX 3. Ich muss sagen das wirklich noch kein Spiel geschafft bei mir. Und ich bin sehr kritsch was sowas angeht. Muntion und Co sollten nachher kein Problem werden sofern du dem Schleichmodus und Messistil treu bleibst @Rabouke^^ Am Anfang brauchste das auch nicht, da du lautlos alles schon umlegen kannst.

Die ganzen Augmentierungen die man nach und nach einsetzen kann um zum Ziel zukommen auf die wirklich verschiedensten Möglichkeiten ist der Hammer. Selbst 
Entscheidungen die man vorher getroffen haben wirken sich im späteren Spiel aus ist schon toll gemacht. Es sind nicht viele aber die Frage"Was wäre wenn ich anders entschieden habe?" läd nur dazu ein es nochmal zuspielen.

Und ich bin warlich kein Fan davon Spiele mehrmals zu spielen, da vielen es einfach nicht gelang die Gamer dahin zuführen geschweige denn Sie zu motivieren und DX 3 schafft das auf den Punkt genau.

Nun geht es weiter und bin gespannt wies weiter geht Die Story ist der Hammer soviele Wendungen und du weisst nie wo du wirklich dran bist. Wer Freund oder wer Feind ist bis jetzt. Und 1 mal bin ich schon drauf reingefallen.....was mich Sterne sehen lassen hat 
Ingame....böse Widersacher^^


----------



## Kulin (29. August 2011)

Hey Viktor, wolltet ihr nicht eure Wertung anpassen, sollten die Ladezeiten und Abstürze wirklich kein Problem mehr sein? 

Auch solltet ihr euch die Frage stellen ob eine Headline mit dem Bestandteil: "mit übermäßig langen Ladezeiten..." auf der Hauptseite noch angebracht ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wieso? Es ist ja nun durchaus möglich das man bei aktuellen Grafikkarten und potenter CPU die FPS Grenze bei "normalen" TFTs, sprich 60, erreicht und drüber hinaus kommt.
> 
> Ohne V-Sync hast du nun ein mehr als hässliches Tearing ... hier eine kurze Erklärung: Tearing – Wikipedia
> 
> ...


 
warum vsync probleme macht?
zumal ich selber komisch geschaut hab warum mein DX.HR total schlecht lief.
irgendwie komisch geruckelt und lief einfach nicht rund.
die maus war auch alles andere genau, und hat so ausgeschaut als 
ob meine ego-sicht aus Jensen nicht mit seiner position übereinstimmte.

wo ich alles abgestellt hab und mit aa und af rumgespielt hab, läuft das spiel so wie es laufen muss 
das gleiche problem gabs auch früher mit Thief 3.
was überraschenderweise so ziemlich keine probleme machte, bis ab einem bestimmten level
wo man keine truhen mehr knacken konnte, kamera blieb mal stecken und 
keine leitern benutzen (was aber notwendig war um einen level zu beenden)
woran lags? vsync an... und darauf sollte man erstmal kommen.
also vsync aus, alles lief wieder und leitern benutzen konnte man auch wieder 

ich weiß wozu eigentlich vsync da ist, aber ich persönlich hatte bisjetzt eigentlich nur probleme damit
z.b. cs 1.6 krieg man nicht über 60 bzw 80 fps wenn vsync an ist. egal wie potent dein system ist.
nur mit 80 fps wird man nicht glücklich.

@ dx3.
das leidige thema mit den renderfilmchen 
das ist so ein bereich, der mir schnurzpiepsegal geworden ist.
sowas seh ich seit dark-project (thief) einfach als künstlerisch an.
ich sehe es als ein nettes zusatzfeature und deswegen eigentlich egal,
hauptsache die story wird dabei erzählt und solche cutscenes mich nicht
oft aus dem spiel reissen.

jensen und knuffig? 
spaß bei seite.
ich weiß was du meinst, aber da ich weiß wo der schwerpunkt bei so einem großem 
und langem spiel liegt, stört mich diese kleinigkeit herzlich wenig.

also ich hab das problem dass ich viel zu viel munition hab, kann dir gern was abgeben rabowke 
aber sparen lohnt sich, irgendwann kommen bestimmte schlüsselszenen vor, wo man dafür belohnt wird dass man sparsam 
mit munition ausgekommen ist.
allein schon in der kanalisation gibts so viele verstecke nur als tipp.

also vom gefühl her, hat ja human revolution sogar mehr entscheidungsmöglichkeiten
als einst deus ex.
in wiefern sie sich auf das ende auswirken, ist noch unklar.
aber das muss ich wohl dann noch ein paar mal ausprobieren.
je mehr man vom spiel erlebt und nicht einfach nur den anweisungen folgt,
dann bin ich echt baff wie sehr sich das spiel auf den spieler sich einstellt.

z.b. die geiseln in der 1.ten mission.
braucht man zu lange, sind sie tot,
alle sind nicht gut auf dich zu sprechen,
nachrichten stehts auch drin.
-wenn man sie rettet, dann bekommt man daraufhin
auch ein anderes feedback.

seit kreativ und probiert rum, das spiel stellt sich auf euch ein.
seien es die emails, die nachrichten, die zeitungen,
menschen bedanken bzw. rächen sich.
man kann sie sterben lassen oder doch versuchen zu retten.

so müssen spiele heutzutage sein.
deswegen ist technik bei so einem spiel mir nicht so wichtig.
weil alles andere gigantisch ist.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ich weiß wozu eigentlich vsync da ist, aber ich persönlich hatte bisjetzt eigentlich nur probleme damit
> z.b. cs 1.6 krieg man nicht über 60 bzw 80 fps wenn vsync an ist. egal wie potent dein system ist.
> nur mit 80 fps wird man nicht glücklich.


Scheinbar weisst du nicht für was V-Sync da ist. 

VSync limitiert die FPS auf die Bildwiederholfrequenz von deinem Monitor. Bei TFTs sind das eben meistens 60 Hz = 60 fps, bei 120 Hz TFTs ( die für 3D z.B. ) wären es eben 120 fps.

Damit ist klar warum mit V-Sync deine FPS auf 60 limitiert sind ...  



> ...
> weil alles andere gigantisch ist.


Ich finde es eben nicht gigantisch ... vllt. bin ich ja abgestumpft aber die Welt ( = Stadt ) ist für mich eine kleine Mini-Sandbox, die Konsequenzen ziehen sich nicht wirklich glaubhaft und 'straight' durch ... nehmen wir dein Bsp. mit den Geiseln in der ersten Missionen.

Ich hab die Mission erledigt ohne jemals die Geiseln gesehen zu haben ... erst am Ende kam ein "Übrigens, Geiseln: failed". War mir ehrlich gesagt egal und Konsequenzen musste ich bislang nicht wirklich 'fürchten'.

Deus Ex 3 ist entgegen meiner "Beta"-Meinung doch ein gutes Spiel geworden, aber nicht der heilige Gral. Jedenfalls nicht nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Svatlas (29. August 2011)

@Rabuke mit ein paar Std Spielzeit sollte man immer vorsichtig sein zubeurteilen. 3 oder 4 sind was wenig^^ Evtl später verstehste was mit gigantisch gemeint ist und damit ist nicht die Welt gemeint.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Scheinbar weisst du nicht für was V-Sync da ist.
> 
> VSync limitiert die FPS auf die Bildwiederholfrequenz von deinem Monitor. Bei TFTs sind das eben meistens 60 Hz = 60 fps, bei 120 Hz TFTs ( die für 3D z.B. ) wären es eben 120 fps.
> 
> ...


 
 ich sage nur eins. v_sync bereitet fast immer probleme, zumindest bei mir
und überträgt sogar fehler ins spiel z.b. thief 3.
und das bekannte problem mit 60 bzw. 80 fps in cs (und mein monitor läuft in cs auf 145 hz)
mit vsync nicht über 80 fps... hmmmmmmmmmm 

die konsequenzen ziehen sich durchs spiel durch. und verfolgen dich ganze zeit bzw. 
verzicht auf einige missionen, oder freund feind auswirkung,
mehr geld, mehr bonis, mehr kontakte, mehr xp points, leben retten oder nicht retten (was später wiederrum zu anderen erlebnissen führt.

hab jetz 32 stunden hinter mir und es ist bisjetzt alles nachvollziehbar was mit anderen Entscheidungen nie passiert wäre.
zu viel spoilern will ich nicht, weils spaß macht zu rätseln


----------



## Svatlas (29. August 2011)

So habe es nun auch leider durch.....Und zum Schluss zeigt es mir....wer was vergessen hat ärgert sich xD Verdammte Hacke....^^ Will nicht verraten was evtl findet ihrs selber raus aber es lädt hier auch weider zum nochmal spielen.

Alles in allem war es eine tolle Spielzeit! Hohen Wiederspielwert eine super Story und vie Fun. 3x mal muss man das Spiel durchspielen um wirklich alle Konsequenzen zu verstehen und zu beurteilen und jeder dieser Wege kann anders gespielt werden. Das macht dieses Spiel aus und ich freu mich drauf aber nicht mehr heute oder evtl doch?^^

Wenn man den Wiederspielwert berücksichtigt kommt man auf min. 60-70 Std unterhaltsame Spielstunden und für einen Preis von 40€-50€ ist das ein super Erlebnis. Wenn man bedenkt das es heute zuviele Spiele gibt die nur 8 oder Std dauern fürs gleiche Geld.

Die Technik nagut ist nicht die beste, aber alles andere lässt sie schnell verblasen wenn ihr euch drauf einlasst.

Und verunstaltet den Tread nich mit unsinnigen Technikgerede dafür gibts andere Foren und Co. Einer hat immer den längeren Hier gehts um DX und nicht was hat das und das zu bedeuten.


----------



## DerBloP (30. August 2011)

Ich finde auch das daß Spiel der Hammer ist! Zur Grafik kann ich nur sagen Helligkeit ganz nach unten und Kontrast ganz nach oben, Helligkeit im Spiel auch ganz runter, dann sieht das Spiel ab dem ersten Level aus wie ne Mischung aus King Pin und Mass Effect  (Kennt eigentlich jemand noch King Pin???) 
anyway...Zur Ki kann ich nur sagen immer schön Schwierigkeit Deus Ex wählen, dann machts auch Spaß. Einfach ein geniales Spielerlebnis....
Aber zum Preis muss ich sagen 35 Euronen hätten dem Spiel besser getahn, bei so Spielen wie Rage,Battlefield3,Skyrim usw.
Dennoch, wer es sich leisten kann,immer unterstützen Grafik ist nicht alles bzw. der Stiel ist auch sehr wichtig. Und so wie ich das sehe rennt das Spiel wie arcade und hat dennoch ein schönen Charakter... 

EDIT: Bin auch dabei nach dem 2 Level es neu anzufangen


----------



## doomkeeper (30. August 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> So habe es nun auch leider durch.....Und zum Schluss zeigt es mir....wer was vergessen hat ärgert sich xD Verdammte Hacke....^^ Will nicht verraten was evtl findet ihrs selber raus aber es lädt hier auch weider zum nochmal spielen.
> 
> Alles in allem war es eine tolle Spielzeit! Hohen Wiederspielwert eine super Story und vie Fun. 3x mal muss man das Spiel durchspielen um wirklich alle Konsequenzen zu verstehen und zu beurteilen und jeder dieser Wege kann anders gespielt werden. Das macht dieses Spiel aus und ich freu mich drauf aber nicht mehr heute oder evtl doch?^^
> 
> ...


 
oh leck... 37 stunden.
was ein game.

und ich glaube ich weiß was du beim erneuten spielen anders machen würdest! 
warscheinlich das selbe was ich machen werde *haha*
ach mann, ich habs gewusst ich hätte die ein oder andere mission nicht machen sollen.
war ich wohl xp geil und hab mein bauchgefühl ignoriert... argh...
und ich hab mir noch so viele gedanken gemacht und tausendmal davor abgespeichert.

fazit: für mich ganz klar Best Game of the Year 2011 und
spielt in der selben liga mit wie Deus Ex und Vampire Bloodlines.
deus ex  x-mal durchgespielt und immer noch begeistert.
vampire bloodlines dito...
deus ex hr ist an der reihe


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> @Rabuke mit ein paar Std Spielzeit sollte man immer vorsichtig sein zubeurteilen. 3 oder 4 sind was wenig^^ Evtl später verstehste was mit gigantisch gemeint ist und damit ist nicht die Welt gemeint.


Mag sein, aber es gibt genug Spiele die mich ab Minute 1 fesseln, was muss ein Spiel falsch machen wenn man nach 3-4 Stunden kein "episches" Gefühl hat? Nur weil die Geschichte am Ende eventuell 'gigantisch' sein mag, so versteh ich deine Erklärung, wird daraus aber noch lange kein gutes Spiel ... dann für mich ist die komplette Spielzeit entscheidend, nicht nur das Ende. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> ich sage nur eins. v_sync bereitet fast immer probleme, zumindest bei mir
> und überträgt sogar fehler ins spiel z.b. thief 3.
> und das bekannte problem mit 60 bzw. 80 fps in cs (und mein monitor läuft in cs auf 145 hz)
> mit vsync nicht über 80 fps... hmmmmmmmmmm


Welcher Monitor läuft bitte mit 80 oder 145 Hz? Ich weiss es wirklich nicht besser, also klär mich auf. Ich kenn nur 60 Hz ( fast alle std. Monitore ) und eben 120 Hz.

Wär mir neu wenn sich ein Monitor in CS plötzlich auf 145 ( <- krumme Zahl?! ) Hz schaltet. Ggf. hast du noch ein CRT, aber selbst dann sind 80 & 145 Hz ziemlich merkwürdig.


----------



## Vordack (30. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber es gibt genug Spiele die mich ab Minute 1 fesseln, was muss ein Spiel falsch machen wenn man nach 3-4 Stunden kein "episches" Gefühl hat? Nur weil die Geschichte am Ende eventuell 'gigantisch' sein mag, so versteh ich deine Erklärung, wird daraus aber noch lange kein gutes Spiel ... dann für mich ist die komplette Spielzeit entscheidend, nicht nur das Ende.



Also Deus Ex ist ja so ne Art Rollenspiel in dem man sein Charakter stätig verbessert. Ich bin vom Spieltyp eher wie Du, Rabowke (lieber kurze knackige Spiele als welche die langezogen sind), aber Deus Ex 1 fand ich auch aus diesem Grund genial (und weil ich damals merh Zeit in Spiele investiert habe^^). Zurück zum Thema, wenn man ein gewissen Spielstyl hat (zb schleichen und hacken) , dann wird es natürlich "cooler" wenn man schon ein paar Augmentations in der Richtung hat. Insofern kann ich mir vorstellen dass nach den ersten paar Levels der Spass auch dadurch steigt da man merkt wie sich der Char in die persönliche Richtung entwickelt.

Ich weiss ja nicht wie weit Du bist, ich habe gerade die Polizeistation durch und finde dass selbst hier schon fast immer mehrere Lösungswege nageboten werden, was ich auch schon "gut" finde. Wichtig finde ich sich Zeit zu nehmen und den Level gründlich zu erkunden. Dieses BOMBAST Gefühl dass ich von dem Titel erwartet habe ist zwar noch nicht eingetroffen, aber ich denke der kommt noch  Ich weiss zwar nicht wann da ich aufgrund Zeitmangel erst so 3 Std. gespielt habe und andere schon beim zweiten Playthrough sind^^


----------



## Svatlas (30. August 2011)

@Rabowke Verstehe, das ist wie mit einer tollen Freundin. Entweder ich mag Sie oder nicht Dennoch zieh ich nicht über sie her wenn ich sie nicht mag und nicht kenne


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> @Rabowke Verstehe, das ist wie mit einer tollen Freundin. Entweder ich mag Sie oder nicht Dennoch zieh ich nicht über sie her wenn ich sie nicht mag und nicht kenne




Also der Vergleich ist meiner Meinung nach unpassend, Spiele kann und sollte man diskutieren dürfen. Genauso wie Bücher, Kinofilme, Autos [...]. 

So wir "ihr" eure Meinung sagen dürft ( und auch sollt! ), werd ich doch bitte auch meine Meinung kundtun dürfen. Ich sag ja nicht das komplette Spiel ist doof, kann ich nicht, weil ich erst 3-4h gespielt habe. Aber ich kann mir eine Meinung über die ersten vier Stunden bilden und da wurde ich von anderen Spielen durchaus besser und intensiver unterhalten.

Aber ich werd DE3 weiterspielen, vllt. ändert sich ja meine Meinung ... glauben tue ich es aber nicht!


----------



## Svatlas (30. August 2011)

Das sagt doch auch keiner  Stell dir mal vor PC-Games würde so urteilen was dann hier los wäre Das ist auch kein Angriff und klar sollst und darfst Du wie jeder andere seine Meinung kundtun. Nur sollte man jedem eine Chance geben und erst zum Schluss zum Endresultat kommen. Manches muss sich auch erstmal entwickeln, wenn es dann nicht klappt Ok dann isses halt so.

PS: Jeder der vorschnell Urteilt, verliert einfach an Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber es gibt genug Spiele die mich ab Minute 1 fesseln, was muss ein Spiel falsch machen wenn man nach 3-4 Stunden kein "episches" Gefühl hat? Nur weil die Geschichte am Ende eventuell 'gigantisch' sein mag, so versteh ich deine Erklärung, wird daraus aber noch lange kein gutes Spiel ... dann für mich ist die komplette Spielzeit entscheidend, nicht nur das Ende.
> 
> 
> Welcher Monitor läuft bitte mit 80 oder 145 Hz? Ich weiss es wirklich nicht besser, also klär mich auf. Ich kenn nur 60 Hz ( fast alle std. Monitore ) und eben 120 Hz.
> ...


 
ja ich hab nen crt bis 800x600 gehts bis 145 hz.
und ist auch eingestellt das cs immer mit 145 hz läuft, aber mit v_sync komm ich nie über 80 fps drüber.
ohne v_sync kein problem bis 99 / 100. was das maximum online darstellt.
über 100 stellt wiederrum ein problem dar mit dem man nicht spielen sollte.

ich kann jede hz zahl einstellen die ich mag (natürlich was die auflösung maximal hergibt)
ob das jetz 143, 144, 145 ist spielt keine rolle 


aber deine einstellung ist ja mal echt nicht schlecht.
dann kannst du ja gleich das spiel liegen lassen 

wie ichs schon erwähnt hab, ist deus ex ein liebhaberspiel, was locker 30+ stunden dauert um durchzuspielen.
ein komplexes spiel (1 und 3) wo man mit köpfchen spielen muss.
das war genau das selbe wie mit dem ersten teil.
am anfang hats auch 1 - 2 stunden gedauert bis man sich langsam eingearbeitet hat und die große / veränderbare
welt wahrgenommen hat.
man probiert rum, man sucht, man hinterfragt.

es geht immerhin immer noch um die story, warum, weshalb und wieso das alles passiert.

spiele die jemanden ab der ersten minute packen haben viel mehr nachteile als ein spiel
was höhen und tiefen hat und somit für abwechslung sorgt.
is halt wie ein gutes buch.
was nützt einem ein quicki wofür man 40 - 50 euro bezahlt hat was in 5 stunden die luft ausgeht,
wobei ein deus ex human revolution nach 5 stunden erst langsam warm wird?
spieler wollten eine schöne, intelligente und komplexe geschichte?
hier ist es 

ein spiel was nicht nur 8 h dauert?
hier ist es 

mehrmals zum durchspielen?
ebenfalls vorhanden

aber wenn so ein spiel so viel großartiges bietet und es immer noch spieler gibt
die mit peinlich kleinlichen kritikpunkten daherkommen , dann muss man wohl annehmen
dass viele nicht mehr wissen auf was es beim computerspielen ankommt.

vor allem bin ich enttäuscht von dir @ rabowke
wenn man deine beiträge anschaut dann denkt man sich, dass du eigentlich
das spiel schon länger spielst aber dann sagst du 3 - 4 stunden, und das ist grad mal noch ein
intro 
wobei ein cod nach 4 stunden langsam dicht macht 

versteh mich nich falsch. ich würd gern deine meinung verstehen und nachvollziehen.
aber wenn du dich dem spiel von vornherein querstellst und grad mal in detroit angekommen bist,
hast du nich mal 10% vom spiel gesehen


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...CRT...


Hätten wir das soweit geklärt, allerdings find ich das Verhalten deines PCs bei V-Sync An immer noch merkwürdig. Da ich einen TFT habe wird die FPS in den meisten Spielen eben auf 60fps limitiert, was für mich absolut in Ordnung ist.



> aber deine einstellung ist ja mal echt nicht schlecht.
> dann kannst du ja gleich das spiel liegen lassen


Warum? Ich meinte doch bereits das es ein gutes Spiel ist. Warum sollte ich ein gutes Spiel liegen lassen? 



> wie ichs schon erwähnt hab, ist deus ex ein liebhaberspiel, was locker 30+ stunden dauert um durchzuspielen.
> ein komplexes spiel (1 und 3) wo man mit köpfchen spielen muss.
> das war genau das selbe wie mit dem ersten teil.
> am anfang hats auch 1 - 2 stunden gedauert bis man sich langsam eingearbeitet hat und die große / veränderbare
> ...


Deus Ex I hat mir damals weitaus mehr Spass gemacht als der dritte Teil. Vom schlechten zweiten reden wir hier erstmal garnicht.
Deus Ex I hatte mich damals sofort in den Bann gezogen und gehört zu den wenigen Titeln, die ich mehr als einmal durchgespielt habe. Das haben sonst nur LucasArts Adventures geschafft. 



> es geht immerhin immer noch um die story, warum, weshalb und wieso das alles passiert.


Story fand ich in Teil I von Anfang an interessant, in Teil III eher ... naaaaja, wenn's sein muss. 



> spiele die jemanden ab der ersten minute packen haben viel mehr nachteile als ein spiel
> was höhen und tiefen hat und somit für abwechslung sorgt.
> is halt wie ein gutes buch.
> was nützt einem ein quicki wofür man 40 - 50 euro bezahlt hat was in 5 stunden die luft ausgeht,
> ...


Bücher dürfen gerne 1000 Seiten und mehr haben, bei einem Spiel mag ich es hingegen knackig.



> aber wenn so ein spiel so viel großartiges bietet und es immer noch spieler gibt
> die mit peinlich kleinlichen kritikpunkten daherkommen , dann muss man wohl annehmen
> dass viele nicht mehr wissen auf was es beim computerspielen ankommt.


Ich finds toll von Leuten wie dir, dass sie andere Meinungen nicht akzeptieren bzw. dann mit "peinlich kleinlich" argumentieren.
Wenn ich es mir so einfach machen würde, dann würde ich deine Texte mit einem "Fanboi"-Stempel versehen.



> vor allem bin ich enttäuscht von dir @ rabowke
> wenn man deine beiträge anschaut dann denkt man sich, dass du eigentlich
> das spiel schon länger spielst aber dann sagst du 3 - 4 stunden, und das ist grad mal noch ein
> intro


Ich hab doch lediglich geschrieben das mich das Spiel nach 3-4h noch nicht vollständig gepackt hat. 


Sieh es doch einfach ein, dass es Leute gibt, die von Deux Ex 3 eben nicht so 'verblendet' sind & denen das Spiel nicht soviel Spass macht wie dir?! Nehmen wir z.B. The Force Unleashed, das Spiel hab ich fast an einem Stück durchgespielt eben weil ich es *für mich* perfekt fand, andere rümpfen hier nur die Nase.

Das ist für mich absolut okay ... und das ist der kleine Unterschied zwischen uns beiden.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. August 2011)

Ne also die Grafik ist ja wohl auf Nintendo 64 Niveau, glauben die ernsthaft dass irgendjemand dieses "Spiel" kauft ?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. August 2011)

Wie lange spielt man eigentlich an dem Krüppelscheiss `?


----------



## Luzif3r (30. August 2011)

Bin ich denn der einzigste der die Steuerung extrem ungenau findet?...macht irgendwie keine Laune so (jaja Mausempfindlichkeit hab ich versucht anzupassen) 
Hab jetzt mal ne halbe Stunde gezockt und bin durch die Hintergrundmusik und den sterilen Stil fast schon depressiv geworden^^ das ganze ist nix für mich. Story hat potenzial, ist mir aber zu nervig zum zocken


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2011)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ne also die Grafik ist ja wohl auf Nintendo 64 Niveau, glauben die ernsthaft dass irgendjemand dieses "Spiel" kauft ?


 Ja, ich habs mir gekauft und es macht mir sehr viel Spass.


Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Wie lange spielt man eigentlich an dem Krüppelscheiss `?


 Das braucht dich doch eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu interessieren.
Aber da man das Game mehrmals durchspielen kann auf unterschiedliche Weise, sinds schon ein "paar" Stunden.

Btw: Deine sprachlichen Fähigkeiten sind echt erste Sahne (einmal Wichser, einmal fuck EA und hier noch Krüppelscheiss)
Fettes RESPEKT von mir.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. August 2011)

ach der trollt überall rum, schreibt maximal 20 wörter rein, welche 19 nix mit beleidungung zu tun haben 

never feed a troll.
hoffe mal das sich jemand um ihn kümmert.

@ rabowke 

wie gesagt. vsync ist allgemein dafür bekannt eigentlich nicht viel zu bringen.
vielleicht einige ausnahmetitel, ok.
ansonsten hab ich auch ohne vsync keine schlieren o.ä.

und bei cs ist das so dass rückstoss und laufgeschwindigkeit (wobei ich mir jetz da nicht soo sicher bin)
von den fps abhängig sind. deswegen müssens immer 100 sein.
bei einem singleplayer spiel würds mich ja nicht stören, solang man die verbesserung noch sieht,
aber ein mp titel muss perfekt und schnell laufen, ohne ein handicap.

@ dx3

"Aber ich werd DE3 weiterspielen, vllt. ändert sich ja meine Meinung ... glauben tue ich es aber nicht! "
ich bin halt von dem ausgegangen, wie du das letztendlich alles meinst, ist mir eigentlich schnuppe 

du kannst mich als einen fan abstempeln, sehr gern sogar.
fanboy ist dann doch etwas anderes.

nur ich kann unmengen an fakten und gründen aufzählen und begründen - warum
dx hr ein so großartiges spiel ist und ein, für heutige verhältnisse, gewagtes spielkonzept wieder unter die leute bringen will
obwohl momentan alles simpel, schnell, kurz, extrem einsteigerfreundlich und kein bisschen fordernd ist.
solche spiele muss man halt mit etwas geduld spielen, man muss sich für sowas interessieren, es muss spaß machen,
es muss dich ansprechen, damit du schon von vornherein lust hast über diese welt und geschichte zu erfahren.

ich hab bei vielen leuten gesehen die human revolution, vom kopf aus, schon keine chance gegeben haben,
und jedes noch so unwichtige detail aufs ganze spiel übertragen haben.

ich glaube vielen ist heute nocht nicht bewusst dass es nie ein spiel wie dx1 geben wird.
sogar ein dx remake wird glaub ich nicht mehr gut ankommen wenn man die heutigen patches und
texturemods für den klassiker anschaut.

liegt wohl an der einstellung, da viele sehr skeptisch an das spiel rangehen und immer an den ersten teil
dabei denken anstatt ins neue abenteuer, und trotzdem dem gleichem gameplay einzusteigen.

außerdem. was hast du eigentlich damit gemeint dass es so sandbox-mäßig rüberkommt?
ist das mitlerweile ein neuer diss oder so? 

wenn ich sandbox hör oder les, dann denk ich da sofort an crysis lol


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. August 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja, ich habs mir gekauft und es macht mir sehr viel Spass.
> 
> Das braucht dich doch eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu interessieren.
> Aber da man das Game mehrmals durchspielen kann auf unterschiedliche Weise, sinds schon ein "paar" Stunden.
> ...


 
Vielleicht hat er neben seinem Bios auch noch sein Gehirn übertaktet  Er sollte somit das Spiel eigentlich lieben^^ aber es gibt ja viele Grafikhuren, die jetzt aus ihren Löchern kriechen und versuchen, ein gutes Spiel schlecht zu reden - mit wenigen bis kaum vorhandenen Argumenten...gelingen wirds ihnen nicht. Dafür sind die Tests zu positiv und die Meinungen der Spieler, mit denen ich bisher geredet habe noch viel positiver.
Btw gutes Spiel: Morgen hol ichs mir endlich. Und ich bezweifle das es mir nicht gefällt


----------



## Rabowke (31. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> "Aber ich werd DE3 weiterspielen, vllt. ändert sich ja meine Meinung ... glauben tue ich es aber nicht! " ich bin halt von dem ausgegangen, wie du das letztendlich alles meinst, ist mir eigentlich schnuppe


... weil es selten vorkommt das sich Spiele nach 3-4h Spielzeit so massiv verbessern, das hat mich jedenfalls meine Erfahrung gelernt und ich bin seit 1988 dabei was Spiele betrifft. 



> außerdem. was hast du eigentlich damit gemeint dass es so sandbox-mäßig rüberkommt?
> ist das mitlerweile ein neuer diss oder so?


Was ist bitte ein 'diss'? 
Ich sprach von Sandbox weil Sandbox der Obergriff für eine Welt ist, die du selbst erkunden kannst und dort anstellen kannst was du willst, wenn man an Sandbox denkt, dann doch wohl eher an GTA o.ä.

Ich hab bei DX3 einfach nicht das Gefühl einer großen Sache auf der Spur zu sein. Klar ist Sarif Industries ein Global Player und damit in den Nachrichten präsent, aber wenn ich mir da allein den Anfang von Deus Ex I anschaue ... das wurde komplett anders aufgezogen und dem Spieler vermittelt.

Des Weiteren stören mich Kleinigkeiten: diese Minispiele find ich absolut dämlich. Das hat mir schon den "Spass" bei Alpha Protocol versaut. AP wäre genau mein Setting: James Bond & Jason Bourne ...

Also warum muss ich beim Hacken "hacken"? War im ersten Teil nicht notwendig ( Minispiele ) und bremst meiner Meinung nach nur den Spielspass. 

Weiterhin war ich gestern so weit, das ich ein Spiel laden musste weil ich wirklich keine Munition mehr hatte. Betäubungspfeile sind immer noch Mangelware, ansonsten find ich immer Munition mit der ich nichts anfangen kann ( und will ). Bevor hier Fragen aufkommen: nein, ich spiel das nicht als Ego-Shooter, aber auch nicht als reinen Stealthshooter, eben weil mich das Hacken nervt und die Betäubungspfeile mehr als selten sind. 

Zum Glück gibt es "Headshots", das spart massig Munition. Der Revolver ist dafür ziemlich perfekt.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. August 2011)

belassen wir es einfach bei einem  

spiel doch einfach weiter solange es dir spaß macht, aber bei
einem spiel wie deus ex kann man nicht erwarten dass sich
z.b. konsequenzen und entscheidung/ergebnis sich
sofort zu zeigen gibt. sondern etwas später.
wenn man bedenkt dass ich beachtliche 38 stunden auf die
beine gestellt hab.

in china z.b. kommt sehr viel stoff dazu.
aber natürlich kommts auch auf den spieler drauf an
wie gründlich er alles erspielen möchte und sich einige sachen merken kann.

und dann kommen erlebnisse wie: 
"ach hätte ich mich doch anders entschieden" oder
"na jetz ergibt alles einen sinn, warum bin ich nicht früher drauf gekommen"

es klingt zwar doof, aber einige dinge klären sich erst gaaaanz spät im spiel auf.
ich steh auch ab und zu auf knackige games a´la bulletstorm.
aber dann gibts halt solche spiele wo ich mich gern reinarbeite, alles erforsche und mir
meine gedanken um die geschichte machen kann.

ich bezahl geld dafür, also warum soll ich das oberflächlich durchspielen
und mich über dinge aufregen die es nicht wert sind.
da mach ich mir doch selbst meinen spaß kaputt oder nicht?

also konzentrier ich mich persönlich auf die stärken des spiels und lasse mich da komplett drauf ein weil das spiel eben das möchte und versucht.

dass du munitionsprobleme hast, wundert mich doch sehr xD
ich hatte nie probleme damit und sogar zu viel davon gehabt.. liegt wohl an
deiner spielweise  anders kann man das nicht erklären.
du musst ja nicht jeden feind betäuben o.ä.
vorbeischleichen, bewusstlosschlagen, ablenken. andere route suchen... gibt doch mehr als genug möglichkeiten o.O

ich sags nicht oft genug aber..
man soll die spiele so spielen und ansehen wie es die spiele möchten.

viel spaß rabowke ^^


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ich sags nicht oft genug aber..
> man soll die spiele so spielen und ansehen wie es die spiele möchten.




Nicht wirklich. Bei deiner Argumentation könnte man auch sagen das ein Fahrzeug so fahren sollte wie es das Fahrzeug / Hersteller will, nicht der Fahrer. 

Ein Spiel möchte ich so spielen wie ich es für richtig halte. Meine Spielweise hab ich oben erklärt, im Grunde 'stealth', aber ab & zu auch mal "ballern", wobei ich hier auch munitionssparend spiele ... wie ich auch sonst, hab ja nur begrenzt. 

Ich spiel auf DE3 auf 'schwer', vllt. liegt es daran? Hast du es auf Medium oder Easy gespielt?


----------



## Svatlas (1. September 2011)

@Rabowke Dann programmier dir deine Spiele selber und hör auf rumzuklugscheissern es nervt langsam^^ Oder such Dir Cheats wenn du Muni Probs hast oder pass Deine Spielweise an...Das ist ein RPG und da musste halt suchen und dich vorbereiten...

Wenns nicht in Dein Spielschema passt lass es einfach und gut ist.....Dein Geblubber ist echt nicht mehr zu ertragen ...


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> @Rabowke Dann programmier dir deine Spiele selber und hör auf rumzuklugscheissern es nervt langsam^^


Da verweis ich dezent auf meinen Titel ... 



> ...


Mäßige mal deine Wortwahl. 

Wir befinden uns hier immer noch in einem *Diskussions*forum. Da dir das anscheinend nicht bewusst ist, hab ich den Text mal dick markiert.

Des Weiteren ist das hier ein Dialog zwischen doomkeeper und mir, dir stehts frei meine Beiträge zu lesen oder nicht. Wenn sie dich nicht interessieren, was absolut in Ordnung ist, kommentier sie auch nicht. 

Falls du mir sonst noch was sagen willst, steht dir der Weg per PM ( Private Nachricht ) frei ... aber verschon uns bitte in diesem Thread mit deinem Offtopic Beitrag. Danke.


----------



## HNRGargamel (1. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> [...] Nehmen wir z.B. The Force Unleashed, das Spiel hab ich fast an einem Stück durchgespielt eben weil ich es *für mich* perfekt fand, andere rümpfen hier nur die Nase.


 
TFU ist auch perfekt.. der zweite Teil ist noch besser. Nicht von der Story aber iwie vom Gameplay. Geile Spiele


----------



## Svatlas (1. September 2011)

Die Wahrheit tut weh...und was hat das mit mässigen zutun? Übernimm dich selber nicht bitte  Desweiteren ist das eine Meinung die noch nett formuliert worden ist. Und wenn du Kritik nicht vertragen kannst und dann einen auf Moralapostel machst sry dann tut es mir leid. Meinung gleich Diskusion gleich Forum


----------



## doomkeeper (1. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Bei deiner Argumentation könnte man auch sagen das ein Fahrzeug so fahren sollte wie es das Fahrzeug / Hersteller will, nicht der Fahrer.
> 
> Ein Spiel möchte ich so spielen wie ich es für richtig halte. Meine Spielweise hab ich oben erklärt, im Grunde 'stealth', aber ab & zu auch mal "ballern", wobei ich hier auch munitionssparend spiele ... wie ich auch sonst, hab ja nur begrenzt.
> 
> Ich spiel auf DE3 auf 'schwer', vllt. liegt es daran? Hast du es auf Medium oder Easy gespielt?



oh je der vergleich hinkt aber doch etwas hinterher 
na dann sag mal was es für möglichkeiten gibt ein auto zu fahren? 

wenn du vergleiche zu den autos herstellen willst, dann hört es sich so an als würdest du gern
eines nen bugatti veyron fahren, beschwerst dich aber über einen m6.

ich weiß ja nicht was du für eine einstellung hast, aber ich gebe persönlich kein geld
für sachen aus wovon ich nicht überzeugt bin und lang genug über etwas informiert habe dass
es mir gefällt. 
hier gehts um ein computerspiel, was dir viele freiheiten und möglichkeiten bietet die du nutzen kannst bzw. sollst.
auf eine hochaktuelle technik wurde verzichtet was ich gern begrüße.

selbst entwickler wollten auf keinen fall einen realistischen look entwickeln sondern
lieber alles stylisch, stimmig und cool ausschauen lassen.
niemand hat gesagt dass spiele heutzutage immer realistischer aussehen müssen.
und das hochkreative entwickler eine verpasst bekommen weil sie eine nicht realistische und gestochenscharfe 
technik abliefern, ist schon etwas unfair.

wenn man in seinen games immer alles schlecht sieht, und sich sachen wünscht die einfach nicht " da " sind, dann
sind das einfach anzeichen dass man das spiel nicht so spielt wie es gespielt werden will.
da muss man sich einfach reinarbeiten und sich gedanken machen warum etwas nicht klappt
anstatt dinge schlechtzureden.

ein vergleichbares spiel wie dx hr gabs in letzter zeit nicht.
und da mir dieses fantasy setting nicht so liegt wie z.b. gothic bzw. morrowind 
bin ich eher ein anhänger von vampire bloodlines, neocron (rip) deus ex.

als pc fan sollten sich viele leute eins zu herzen nehmen.
über 90% aller fehler sitzen vor dem pc. 

ich spiel auf middle.
aber wie gesagt munition findest du wirklich überall,
gibt viele verstecke, schubladen, safes, schächte, unter kisten, händler, auf dächern, hinter wänden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. September 2011)

Um wieder auf den Test zurückzukommen: den folgenden Punkt kann ich nur bedingt bestätigen.



> Im Gegensatz zu den fordernden Kämpfen mit gewöhnlichen Gegnern,  enttäuschen die Auseinandersetzungen mit den Bossen in Deus Ex 3  praktisch auf ganzer Linie. Statt eine besondere Strategie oder einen  bestimmten Trick zu erfordern, bedarf es lediglich stumpfer Feuerkraft.  Ein paar Granaten und drei, vier gut platzierte Schüsse mit der  Schrotflinte oder dem Revolver und schon liegt der angeblich so mächtige  Feind am Boden. Der Endkampf enttäuscht sogar in ganz besonderem Maße,  da er nicht nur viel zu leicht, sondern auch (besonders für Kenner des  ersten Teils) uninspiriert wirkt. Da wäre so viel mehr drin gewesen bei  diesem mehr als ergiebigen Setting!


Ich bin in der finalen Mission angekommen und die Bosskämpfe waren bis dahin eine einzige Zumutung, aber nicht, weil sie zu einfach wären, für mich persönlich waren sie deutlich fordernder als die normalen Auseinandersetzungen, schon beinahe unfair.
Beim ersten Boss konnte man sich ja immerhin noch die Umgebung zu Nutze machen, dennoch war der Typ einfach nur übel, da ich in diesen Kampf mit einem Betäubungsgewehr und einem Präzisionsgewehr stolperte. 
Immerhin hatte ich zuvor gewählt, dass ich lautlos, aus der Distanz und meistens nicht tödlich vorgehe.

Deckung? Meistens komplett sinnlos, bzw. nur kurz möglich.
Bis zum zweiten Boss hatte ich immerhin schon Jensens Panzerung ausgebaut und eine Alternativwaffe mitgenommen, dennoch hatte ich dort mehr Glück als Verstand und der dritte Boss?
Da wäre das Spiel beinahe für mich gelaufen gewesen.

Ich spiele ja relativ selten reine Shooter, weil ich hektische Kampfgefechte nur selten mag, außer, man hat Alternativen zur stumpfsinnigen Ballerei. Und gerade das kritisiere ich an den Bossen in Deus Ex 3: da kann man das Spiel vorher und nachher erledigen, ohne einen Gegner zu töten, unter anderem auch, weil man sich die Umgebung zu Nutze macht und dann sind die Bosskämpfe tatsächlich nur bloße Schusswechsel bzw. Granatenwerfaktionen. 

Nein, die Bosskämpfe mochte ich bisher überhaupt nicht. Für so etwas bin ich einfach zu mies, ich brauche Fallen und andere hinterhältige Aktionen.


----------



## Vordack (1. September 2011)

Also bis jetzt finde ich es sehr spannend.

Hab die Mission vor dem ersten Bosskampf mit der Auszeichnug "Ghost" bewältigt. Das war gar nicht mal so einfach wenn man bedenkt dass ich nur laute Waffen dabei hatte. Wenn 2 Leute beieinander standen gab es für mich keinen Weg vorbei, da mußte ich sie austricksen (z.B. ne Tonne in ne andere Ecke werfen um mich vorbeizuschleichen). Ich hab in der ganzen Mission eigentlich nur mit dem "Q" Angriff die Gegner betäubt (und habe erst einen Energiepickel, kann also nur einen Gegner zur Zeit ausschalten).

Aber so ein spannendes Schleichen mit so vielen Lösungsmöglichkeiten und Wegen - kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich sowas zuletzt hatte^^


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> oh je der vergleich hinkt aber doch etwas hinterher
> na dann sag mal was es für möglichkeiten gibt ein auto zu fahren?


Muss ich dir jetzt wirklich was über die eingreifende Elektronik in Autos erzählen? Muss ich dir wirklich Beispiele bringen das es Autos gibt, die trotz deaktivierem ESP trotzdem noch regulierend eingreifen?

Das meinte ich mit meinem Beispiel: ich möchte selber entscheiden können, wie ich etwas spiele ( oder fahre  ). Das ist jetzt Allgemein bezogen und nicht nur auf DE3.



> ich weiß ja nicht was du für eine einstellung hast, aber ich gebe persönlich kein geld
> für sachen aus wovon ich nicht überzeugt bin und lang genug über etwas informiert habe dass
> es mir gefällt.


Wir drehen uns im Kreis, kann das sein? 

Wie oft soll ich noch sagen das DE3 *ein gutes* Spiel ist? Es hat aber für *mich* ein paar Detailmacken, die mir den Spass am Spiel eben versauen. Über ein paar Sachen sehe ich doch gerne hinweg ( limitierte Areale, zweckmäßige Grafik etc. ), aber ein paar Dinge stören mich halt ... die hab ich nur erwähnt.

Entgegen meiner sonstigen Spielweise öffne ich wirklich alles mögliche ... und trotzdem hab ich zu wenig Munition. 

Übrigens mochte ich Morrowind auch nicht, Gothic I & II fand ich hingegen grandios, obwohl ich kein Fan von Fantasy bin. Ich hab übrigens gestern mit DE1 wieder angefangen, mit Texture Mod & DX10 Renderer _sieht's fast besser aus als DE3!_  

Kleiner Spass ...


----------



## Svatlas (1. September 2011)

@Nyx-Adreena Ja da stimme ich dir zu Reines Geballer^^ Allerdings die Inzenierung bei Picus fand ich schon toll. Der Ablauf selber war schon sehr monoton. Hatte nicht mal Panzerung bis zum 3 Boss xD und wurde ziemlich schnell umgehauen hehe. Genauso wenn man eine besagte Aktion durchführen lässt und steht dann beim Endgegner mit Null Panzerung....ist sehr unfair dann....Aber selber schuld gewesen) War ja meine entscheidung und nicht die des Spieles:o)


----------



## Spassbremse (1. September 2011)

Ich finde Deus Ex 3 Klasse, auch wenn mir bewusst ist, dass vielleicht nicht jeder mit diesem Genre warm wird.

Was mich aber doch stark wundert, ist das immer wieder vorgebrachte Argument, die Grafik wäre schlecht.

Ja, es gibt hin und wieder ziemlich unscharfe Texturen und die Effekte sind z.T. von vorgestern - aber das Design an sich ist insgesamt unglaublich stimmig und gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. 

Wenn also Deus Ex HR schlechte Grafik haben soll, dann hätte ich bitte gerne einen aktuellen Titel genannt, der über ausgesprochen gute Grafik verfügt...


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn also Deus Ex HR schlechte Grafik haben soll, dann hätte ich bitte gerne einen aktuellen Titel genannt, der über ausgesprochen gute Grafik verfügt...


... das ist ja ehrlich gesagt das schlimme, die Spiele die mir ad hoch einfallen, sind älter. Ich hab letztens erst Batman : Arkham Asylum am PC, FullHD & alles Max, durchgespielt und fand die Grafik deutlich besser. 

Auch ein LA Noir hat, bei den von mir kritisierten Gesichtern, deutlich die Nase vorn, also was die Charaktere an sich betrifft. Liegt vllt. daran das viele Darsteller von Mad Men, gehört zu meinen Lieblingsserien ( JJ 4tw! ), dran beteiligt sind. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt Auflösung, sondern Gesichtsausdruck etc. ... wenn man sich einmal daran gewöhnt hat, ist alles andere nur noch "meh".

Ich schließ mich da der Meinung von PCG an, Grafik ist nicht top notch, aber in sich stimmig ... nur wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen & das finde ich z.B. schade.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Muss ich dir jetzt wirklich was über die eingreifende Elektronik in Autos erzählen? Muss ich dir wirklich Beispiele bringen das es Autos gibt, die trotz deaktivierem ESP trotzdem noch regulierend eingreifen?
> 
> Das meinte ich mit meinem Beispiel: ich möchte selber entscheiden können, wie ich etwas spiele ( oder fahre  ). Das ist jetzt Allgemein bezogen und nicht nur auf DE3.
> 
> ...


 
das problem ist dass du nach paar stunden über das spiel so urteilst als ob du schon alles gesehen hast 
nur darum gehts mir.
was denn für detailmacken? .
das spiel besitzt so viele details wie selten ein spiel zuvor.
vielleicht sehe ich einfach viel mehr in diesem spiel als du.
ich weiß es nicht.
aber welche detailsmacken denn?

wenn, verwöhnte, spieler darüber meckern dass es keine crysis grafik ist kann man noch irgendwo verstehen weil
viele einfach zu verwöhnt sind.
aber über mangel an details hab ich mich beim durchspielen wirklich nicht beschweren können.
vielleicht waren es sogar schon zu viele details 

wer suchet der findet.
ich hab z.b. die hauptziele so weit es ging nach hinten verlegt.
alles andere gemacht und gesucht. und erst wo ich gedacht hab dass nix mehr vorangeht, hab ich hauptmission weiter gemacht.

und ja ich hab auf middle gespielt.
werde aber jetz dann in den nächsten paar tagen auf schwer loslegen, dann kann ich ja berichten ob ich auch
munitionsprobleme hab.

@ Munitionsproblem.
das erinnert mich an das problem vieler spieler bei Metro2033.
wo Munition u.a. auch quasi dein geld war und die entwickler (gott sei dank) nicht mit munition umsich geworfen haben.
da haben sich dann auch so viele leute beschwert dass es zu wenig munition gibt, sie kein geld hätten 
aber dass einige sich gar keine gedanken machen warum das eben so programmiert wurde, ist natürlich zu viel verlangt..

ich bleib dabei, wenn man mit dem spiel nicht zurechtkommt und über designtechnische entscheidungen beschwert, dann
sollte man sich auch nicht darüber aufregen bzw. kritisieren.

ein produkt stellt sich vor und will bewertet werden.
und ich muss immer wieder den kopf schütteln dass sich viele leute einfach zu viel wünschen bzw. erwarten was nie angekündigt wurde
bzw. einfach nicht vorhergesehen war.
und dann heulen wieder alle rum, dass fast alle spiele gleich sind obwohl eben viele immer das gleiche in spielen sehen wollen 
kimme und korn
und crysis ähnliche grafik sind nur 2 punkte davon.

das ist ja so als ob ich jede frau mit einer ex freundin verlgeichen würd.
und das man mit so einer einstellung, persönlich nicht zufrieden wird ist eigentlich doch klar.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. September 2011)

Ich habe meine Erwartungen an das Spiel schon bei der Ankündigung so weiter heruntergeschraubt, dass ich nur schwer enttäuscht werden konnte und deswegen bin ich vielleicht auch so begeistert von Human Revolution. Natürlich bleibt der erste Teil unerreicht, das war vorher klar, aber in meinen Augen ist es ein gelungenes Deus Ex, im Gegensatz zu Invisible War. Aber auch das war für sich genommen kein schlechtes Spiel.

Ich habe das Original vor kurzem auch noch mal gespielt, leider eine Woche bevor der HD-Mod erschien. 

Ein paar Dinge fehlen mir auch in Human Revolution. Das Hacken finde ich zwar sehr gut, spaßig und ich hacke alles, was nicht weglaufen kann, aber Dietriche fehlen mir dann doch. Die Multitools waren im Grunde auch nur automatische Hackhilfen. Nahkampfwaffen wie Brechstange und Polizeiknüppel hätten auch dabei sein dürfen. Kleinigkeiten wie Kinder und Bankautomaten hätte ich auch gern gesehen, ist aber eigentlich unwichtig.

Dass die Munition so knapp ist, finde ich eigentlich gut. War im ersten Teil auch nicht viel anders. Selbst wenn man alle Gegner mit Waffen töten, natürlich gezielt und nicht einfach drauf los, reicht die Munition aus um hin und wieder noch mal die Sau raus zu lassen, wenn man entdeckt wird.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> das problem ist dass du nach paar stunden über das spiel so urteilst als ob du schon alles gesehen hast
> nur darum gehts mir.
> was denn für detailmacken? .
> das spiel besitzt so viele details wie selten ein spiel zuvor.
> ...



Ich kann nur bestätigen, was Rabowke bereits erwähnte: ihr dreht euch im Kreis. 
Für dich ist das Spiel eine Offenbarung, für ihn nicht. Es ist, wie es ist. Warum kannst du seine Meinung nicht einfach so stehen lassen?
Mir geht es ja ein wenig so mit der Assassin's Creed-Serie. Wenn andere Leute davon reden, dass da ja nur eine Kuh gemolken wird, kann ich das nur bedingt nachvollziehen, weil ich schon allein die Detailverliebtheit, die die Entwickler in die Nachbildung der Städte gelegt haben, toll finde und denke, dass dort schon ein gewisses Herzblut drin steckt. Dennoch kann ich akzeptieren, dass es Spieler gibt, die das nicht so sehen.

Zu Deus Ex 3:
Ich empfinde zB die Bosskämpfe als "Detailmacke", ein Stilbruch im Vergleich zum vorhergegangenen Spielerlebnis. So ist das eben.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. September 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich kann nur bestätigen, was Rabowke bereits erwähnte: ihr dreht euch im Kreis.
> Für dich ist das Spiel eine Offenbarung, für ihn nicht. Es ist, wie es ist. Warum kannst du seine Meinung nicht einfach so stehen lassen?
> Mir geht es ja ein wenig so mit der Assassin's Creed-Serie. Wenn andere Leute davon reden, dass da ja nur eine Kuh gemolken wird, kann ich das nur bedingt nachvollziehen, weil ich schon allein die Detailverliebtheit, die die Entwickler in die Nachbildung der Städte gelegt haben, toll finde und denke, dass dort schon ein gewisses Herzblut drin steckt. Dennoch kann ich akzeptieren, dass es Spieler gibt, die das nicht so sehen.
> 
> ...


 
oder umgekehrt, warum er meiner meinung nicht stehen lassen kann? 
spaß bei seite. 

ich akzeptiere seine meinung. aber wenn man bestimmte sachen aufzählt die man eigentlich noch nicht beurteilen kann dann
verfällt sowas einfach. 
außer jemand urteilt gerne sehr schnell über ein spiel dann kann man natürlich nix machen.
aber gerade wenn man deus ex kennt, weiß man was ein deus ex alles zu bieten hat, umso
mehr bin ich verwundert dass man sich nach paar stunden über dinge beschwert die
in deus ex dieselben waren ... 
aber ein spiel was locker 30+ stunden auf den buckel hat, schon in der einleitung detailsmacken vorzuwerfen ist halt
doch etwas unpassend meiner meinung nach 

wie gesagt jedem das seine und jeder bestimmt seinen spielspaß selbst worauf er achten möchte und worauf nicht.
wenn ich weiß was ein spiel zu bieten hat, vor allem in dem zeitraum wo ein spiel dem anderen gleicht, dann
schau ich persönlich nicht auf dinge die mir nicht gefallen sondern warum ich mich begeistern lassen will.
und das ist nunmal die stylische, atmosphärische, entscheidungsfreie und dramatische welt von human revolution.

das ist halt meine meinung die ich mir bilden kann weil ich durchgespielt hab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (1. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> oder umgekehrt, warum er meiner meinung nicht stehen lassen kann?
> spaß bei seite.
> 
> ich akzeptiere seine meinung. aber wenn man bestimmte sachen aufzählt die man eigentlich noch nicht beurteilen kann dann
> ...


 
Das kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.

Was bringt mir ein 30 Stunden Spiel wenn ich erst mal 10 Stunden "quälendes" spielen erleben muss bis es sich entfaltet, extrem ausgedrückt? Manche Leute haben evtl so viel Freizeit daß ihnen 10 Stunden nichts ausmacht, Rabowke und ich aber eher nicht.

Okay, mich hat DX3 von anfang an gepackt, aber das ist eben mein Geschmack und bestätigt nichts über etwaige Schwächen des Spiels.

Du bist offensichtlich schon ein Deus Ex 3 Fanboy  , aber trotzdem solltest Du doch kritisch genug sein um etwaige "Macken", auch wenn sie Dich nicht stören, erkennen oder zumindest akzeptieren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> oder umgekehrt, warum er meiner meinung nicht stehen lassen kann?
> spaß bei seite.
> (...)



Meinetwegen auch so. 

Aber was für den einen dramatisch ist, muss es nicht zwingend für andere sein. Das ist wie das Diskutieren über Musik. 
Ich finde die Geschichte von DE3 wirklich gut, aber einige Details konnte ich bereits vorausahnen, daher bin ich da vielleicht auch nicht so geflasht wie andere Spieler. Somit ist die Dramatik für mich schon einmal nicht mehr so ganz ausgeprägt...bei der Selbstmordmission in ME2 war ich deutlich angespannter.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. September 2011)

ich seh es immer relativ.

deus ex hat nicht mehr macken als so manch ein anderes spiel.
dafür bietet es ein unglaublich lange spielerfahrung die man heutzutage kaum noch kennt.

und wenn sich jemand einen ego-rpg kauft und sich beschwert dass es nicht sofort von der ersten minute jemanden mitreisst wie so manch
ein anderes action spiel was nur ~5 stunden spielzeit aufweist, dann hat man ganz klar den sinn eines rpg´s nicht verstanden 
so denk ich zumindest.

deus ex hat mich genau so wenig begeistert. erst nach einer gewissen einspielzeit hat man das potential erkannt
und weiter mitverfolgt.

ich bin ein fan von deus ex ja. aber kein fanboy und kenne auch die schwächen von human revolution.
aber die sind in meinen augen leicht zu verdauen weil der rest einfach stimmt.
ich spiele und schaue so dass mir das spiel spaß macht.


----------



## ING (1. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie oft soll ich noch sagen das DE3 *ein gutes* Spiel ist? Es hat aber für *mich* ein paar Detailmacken, die mir den Spass am Spiel eben versauen.


böser fehler, das ist als ob ich sage das das iphone ein gutes handy ist aber die detailmacken mir den spaß daran versauen. das könntest du auch nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Vordack (1. September 2011)

ING schrieb:


> böser fehler, das ist als ob ich sage das das iphone ein gutes handy ist aber die detailmacken mir den spaß daran versauen. das könntest du auch nicht nachvollziehen



Wieso? Rabowke beherrscht etwas daß die meisten hier nicht beherrschen.

Er kann ein Produkt objektiv betrachten, es bewerten aber eine andere persönliche Meinung haben.

Genauso finde ich daß das I-Phone ein durchaus gutes Handy ist daß viel kann. Trotzdem würde ich mir so einen Dreck nie kaufen


----------



## Svatlas (1. September 2011)

Objektiv nach 3.4 Stunden das halte ich für ein Gerücht! Mein Papa hat immer gesagt "Junge, sofern du es nicht zu 100% weisst einfach Klappe halten"


----------



## Vordack (1. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Objektiv nach 3.4 Stunden das halte ich für ein Gerücht! Mein Papa hat immer gesagt "Junge, sofern du es nicht zu 100% weisst einfach Klappe halten"


 
Wenn ICH ein Spiel 3,4 Stunden spiele und es mir immer noch nicht gefällt ---> Tonne.

Und die Spielerfahrung, die man in den 3,4 Stunden hat, kann man bewerten. Rabowke (ich denke es geht um ihn) widerholt ja immer daß er es gut findet (aber eben nicht so sein Geschmack wegen Feinheiten).

Dein Papa ist ein schlauer Mensch. Auf Arbeit oder in Debatten ist der Spruch sehr wahr aber bei etwas wie einem Computerspiel lehnst Dich mit dem Spruch sehr weit aus dem Fenster. Bei einem Computerspiel kann man nur zu 100% wissen daß es EINEM SELBER spaß macht oder eben nicht. Und DAS ist das ausschlaggebende daß entscheidet ob man weiterspielt oder nicht.


----------



## ludwig-glaser (1. September 2011)

Hat mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen. Habs jetzt durchgespielt und die Story find ich 1a.
Von langen Ladezeiten könnt ich nach 30h nichts sagen im Gegenteil.


----------



## Svatlas (1. September 2011)

Dieser Spruch bezieht sich auf alle Lebenslagen.... Und aussem Fenster bin ich noch nicht gefallen deswegen. Ich bezieh das auf alle die Voreilig Ihren Senf zu etwas geben die es nicht beurteilen koennen oder konnten.

Und 3-4 Stunden oder weniger oder mehr, wenns mir nicht gefällt.....hör ich auf und gut ist und misch mich nicht in Sachen ein wo ich nicht mitreden kann! Weil es meine rein subjektive Meinung ist aber anderen ein mords Spass machen kann. Und ja ich gebe Dir recht dabei entweder man macht weiter oder nicht....aber ich halte über den Rest den Mund und fertig und zerrede nicht etwas was ich nicht kenne bzw ansatzweise beurteilen kann! Würde PC Games so beurteilen wären die schneller Pleite als sie schauen könnten.

Also hat mein Papa wieder Recht !


----------



## doomkeeper (1. September 2011)

Ja was jetzt. Sein Geschmack? Oder objektiv? Das sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. 
Objektiv wäre es wenn er sagen würde dass es wirklich viele entscheidungsmöglichkeiten 
Gibt sowie die dannach erstehende Konsequenzen.
Was auch wirklich stimmt und Fakt ist.

Er hingegen sagt dass er von alldem nix sieht und merkt.
Ab da wirds subjektiv. 

Ergo eine 100%ige objektive Darstellung von einem Produkt wird es nie geben,
Egal wie sehr sich rabowke bemüht. 

Ich kann Fakten aufzählen und eine spielerfahrung beschreiben weil 
Ich es durchgespielt hab. 
Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber es gibt auch spiele die nach und nach 
Ihre stärken ausspielen und zum Schluss richtig loslegen.

Ich hab ein Motto . Wenn etwas schnell geht, dann gehts auch schnell zuende.
Wenns länger dauert, dann bleibts auch einem länger erhalten.

Einfach spielen und sich damit befassen. Und dann urteilen


----------



## Mothman (1. September 2011)

Also ich finde, dass es schon wichtig ist, dass man schnell "in ein Spiel reinkommt". 

Ich hab auch keine Lust mich eine Stunde mit einem Spiel zu beschäftigen, welches mich nach 20 Minuten schon langweilt. 
Ist doch wohl verständlich. 

Deus Ex HR macht mir aber (wie ich schon mal schrieb)  sehr viel Spaß. Mir persönlich. Und ich war auch schnell genug davon gepackt, dass es mich bei der Stange halten konnte.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. September 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich finde, dass es schon wichtig ist, dass man schnell "in ein Spiel reinkommt".
> 
> Ich hab auch keine Lust mich eine Stunde mit einem Spiel zu beschäftigen, welches mich nach 20 Minuten schon langweilt.
> Ist doch wohl verständlich.
> ...


 
da geb ich dir natürlich komplett recht, keine frage 

was ich damit gemeint hab ist dass einige spiele etwas einarbeitungszeit erfordert damit man
wirklich die features und details erkennen kann.

man kauft 100%, bis man diese 100% erreicht vergehen ca. 30+ stunden (grob geschätzt)
wenn man nur erst 10% erspielt, dann ist es doch unsinnig über die restlichen 90%
ein urteil abzugeben bzw. zu spekulieren oder nicht? 

natürlich gibt es spiele wie z.b. ein CoD.
da kauft man 100% (naja eigentlich eher weniger aber egal )
bis man diese (auf singleplayer bezogen) erreicht, vergehen knapp 5 - 7 stunden
wobei ich persönlich das gefühl hatte schon bei 100% angefangen zu haben und durchgehend 100%
hatte. 
sowas ist für mich nicht gerade spannend und spielerisch fordernd.
es unterhält lediglich weil viel auf dem bildschirm passiert.
stumpft aber ab, bietet null wieder wiederspielwert und ich persönlich kann mich an keine
schlüsselszenen erinnern.
Human Revolution ist in sogar einsteigerfreundlicher im gegensatz zu seinem vorgänger (dx1)
wo ich hingegen beim ersten teil erst meine 2 stunden gebraucht hab um mich auf das spiel einzustellen
da ja so ein spiel zu der zeit einfach gigantisch war.

wie so fast in jeder lebenslage find ich das schema "einleitung - hauptteil - schluss" sogar notwendig.
wohl bemerkt, fast jeder 
bei spielen ist das nicht anders, wobei es da natürlich auch
ausnahmen gibt was das genre angeht bzw. bestimmter spielserien.

was mir negativ aufgefallen ist dass ...
- die kanalisation in detroit genau so aussieht wie in china.
das hätte man vielleicht ein wenig an der location anpassen können.
weil das wirklich gleich ausschaut, mir macht es zwar nix aus, aber wär ein schmankerl gewesen.

- leider leider leider erfährt man wirklich wenig über die anderen charaktere wenn
man nicht jeden pc, jede noch so kleine notiz anschaut und durchliest.
eigentlich auch nicht soo schlimm da ich persönlich sehr gründlich alles begutachte.
aber trotzdem muss man sich am schluss viel zusammenreimen und
schon fast eine eigene meinung über die leute bilden und vielleicht sogar nach denen googeln etc.
kann gewollt sein, oder auch nicht. man weiß es nicht.
ODER sie planen eine fortsetzung in welcher form auch immer,
wo viele infos nachgereicht werden?
wie gesagt war das spiel eigentlich in einer etwas früheren form 100+ stunden lang (was schon brutal ist)
und wurde auf 30 - 40 stunden gekürzt.
vielleicht nachfolger oder dlc in zukunft. wer weiß. freunen würds mich sehr.

- ich hätte mir beim ersten durchspielen noch mindestens. ne handvoll mehr nebenmissionen
gewünscht pro location(auch wenn ich eh versucht hab alles mögliche zu erleben)
vor allem in china mit den 2 bezirken, gibts so extrem viel potential und viel freiraum.

- es gibt zu viele praxis kits meiner meinung nach.
klar es ist schön adam nahezu perfekt upzugraden.
siehe mein bild auf seite 9?
oder ich war wirklich so gründlich und hatte immer genug geld
mir diesen luxus leisten zu können.
kann ich noch schlecht beurteilen.

aber vielleicht erleb bzw. erfahr ich beim 2 . und 3. mal mehr wenn ich
andere wege einschlag.

mehr negatives ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht aufgefallen da ich mich mehr auf die handlung, geschichte, informationen und 
körperliche optimierung konzentriert hab.

mfg 

edit: rabowke warst du schon in deinem apartement? 
eines meiner lieblingsstellen u.a. weil der soundtrack zum besten gehört was ich
je in einem spiel erlebt hab.
meisterleistung pur und kaum zu überbieten


----------



## Rabowke (2. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> edit: rabowke warst du schon in deinem apartement?
> eines meiner lieblingsstellen u.a. weil der soundtrack zum besten gehört was ich
> je in einem spiel erlebt hab. meisterleistung pur und kaum zu überbieten


Eigentlich hab ich mir vorgenommen DE3 erst durchzuspielen und mich dann hier nochmal zu äußern.
Selbstverständlich war ich bereits in meinem Apartment & hab mich u.a. wg. *dir* drauf gefreut. Ich konnte mich auf ein paar Äußerungen von dir aus der geleakten Beta erinnern, wo du das Apartment in den höchsten Tönen gelobt hast.

Was soll ich sagen: ich habs gesehen, hingenommen ... nach öffnen des Wandsafes wieder verlassen und schon wieder vergessen.

Vllt. bin ich ja total abgestumpft, aber das beeindruckt mich alles überhaupt nicht ( mehr ). Es ist okay, es ist stimmig aber hier solche Lobhymnen zu veranstalten ist mir unverständlich.

Aber hey, was erlaube ich mir ein Urteil zu bilden: ich hab das Spiel ja erst 5h gespielt! 
Bestimmt muss ich das Spiel 3x durchspielen um das Apartment erst richtig würdigen zu können.


----------



## Vordack (2. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich mir vorgenommen DE3 erst durchzuspielen und mich dann hier nochmal zu äußern.
> Selbstverständlich war ich bereits in meinem Apartment & hab mich u.a. wg. *dir* drauf gefreut. Ich konnte mich auf ein paar Äußerungen von dir aus der geleakten Beta erinnern, wo du das Apartment in den höchsten Tönen gelobt hast.
> 
> Was soll ich sagen: ich habs gesehen, hingenommen ... nach öffnen des Wandsafes wieder verlassen und schon wieder vergessen.
> ...


 
Er ist eben ein DX3 Fanboy 

Das Apartment, was ist bitte so besonders daran? An die Musik kann ich mich schon nicht mehr erinnern, man kann keine Gegenstände im Wandsafe ablegen; es ist eben ein weiterer Raum, für mich nicht anderes als viele andere.

Bin ich wohl auch so "stumpfsinnig". Naja, ich habs eben auch nicht nicht 3 x durchgespielt  aber meien Wohnung gefällt mir irgendwie besser


----------



## knarfe1000 (2. September 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> TFU ist auch perfekt.. der zweite Teil ist noch besser. Nicht von der Story aber iwie vom Gameplay. Geile Spiele



Bitte Ironie-Tags verwenden, Danke.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. September 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das Apartment, was ist bitte so besonders daran? An die Musik kann ich mich schon nicht mehr erinnern, man kann keine Gegenstände im Wandsafe ablegen; es ist eben ein weiterer Raum, für mich nicht anderes als viele andere.


 Stilistisch gefiel mir das Appartement ziemlich gut, weil da tatsächlich wieder etwas Blade Runner- Feeling aufkam, aber im weiteren Verlauf war ich dann schon etwas enttäuscht.
Zwischenzeitlich kehrte ich noch einmal zurück, um den PC zu kontrollieren, falls neue Mails eintreffen würden, aber es blieb bei jenen vom Anfang. Ich dachte auch, dass bei der absurden Spiegelgeschichte noch etwas passieren würde, aber bis auf eine Email auf dem Computer der Rezeption tat sich da auch nichts mehr.

Das wäre doch eine gute Gelegenheit gewesen, vielleicht noch das ein oder Nebenquest ins Spiel zu bringen. War das nicht zB bei Vampire Masquerade Bloodlines der Fall? Zumindest bekam man da später noch Post.


----------



## doomkeeper (2. September 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Er ist eben ein DX3 Fanboy
> 
> Das Apartment, was ist bitte so besonders daran? An die Musik kann ich mich schon nicht mehr erinnern, man kann keine Gegenstände im Wandsafe ablegen; es ist eben ein weiterer Raum, für mich nicht anderes als viele andere.
> 
> Bin ich wohl auch so "stumpfsinnig". Naja, ich habs eben auch nicht nicht 3 x durchgespielt  aber meien Wohnung gefällt mir irgendwie besser


 
es ist schön wie du ihn unterstützen willst vordack (oder was immer du auch mit deinem post sagen willst)

und nochmal ganz langsam für dich zum mitschreiben.
was ist denn für dich ein fanboy, wenn du dieses wort so gern benutzt?
sag doch mal was für dich ein fanboy ist?
ich bin stets fair, schreibe und begründe warum ich dieses spiel so liebe
und nicht pingelig auf irgendwelche macken schau die "meine spielerfahrung" unnötig
behindern. 
ICH will ja meinen spaß haben mit dem spiel und mich BEGEISTERN lassen.
ich will komplett eintauchen können und die geschichte und handlung genießen können.
ich will was fürs auge haben und eine schöne stimmige und schön designte welt 
vor meinen augen haben.
und all das hab ich bekommen bzw. konnte ich sehen wie viel mühe die sich gemacht haben
alles so zu gestalten.

ich wollte nur damit sagen dass das appartement atmosphärisch sowie musikalisch einfach
gut in szene geworfen wurde und einen flair von blade runner hat. so wie viele viele andere locations in HR.


wenn du soetwas nicht siehst oder erkennst, ist das natürlich dein ding aber dann frag auch
nicht so scheinheilig was daran so toll dran soll, wenn du´s nicht "siehst"
entweder die leuten mögens oder sie mögens nicht.

zum glück sieht man in anderen foren genug viele andere leute
die noch ein gespür für atmosphärische und künstlerische spiele haben. 

für dich mag es ein rpg-shooter-whateva sein.
mich interessiert aber die ganze geschichte und alles was drum herum passiert.

ein fan bin ich auch. sogar ein sehr großer fan.
aber solang du mit so nem fanboy kram daherkommst hab ich auch kein bock mit dir
zu diskutieren.
mit rabowke machts spaß, er weiß sich wenigstens einigermaßen richtig auszudrücken.
während du non-sense schreibst bzw. nachschreibst.

ich hab schon bei vielen leuten gelesen, dass die deutsche synchro + lippensynchro
echt einen aus der atmosphäre rausreisst.
genau das ist der grund warum ich alle spiele nur auf englisch einstelle.
1. es passt immer besser zur location und besser nachvollziehbar
2. englische sprache ist einfach cool
3. und original-stimmen sind hammergut, und ab hier beginnt ein spiel für mich gut zu sein.
nix gegen die deutsche stimme von adam, aber die harte und extrem tiefe originalstimme von adam
ist für meine ohren eines der coolsten stimmen die ich bei einem so coolen und doch
kaputtem charakter gehört hab.

@ Computer.
ja ich hab mich auch gewundert warum mal nicht ne neue email kam, was ich schade fand.
aber vielleicht bekommt man neue emails erst wenn man andere wege einschlägt.
und deswegen heißts abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## Vordack (2. September 2011)

Doom, ich hab mir Deinen Beitrag nicht komplett durchgelesen, mach ich nachher 

Ich finde es witzig wie sich Leute immer "krampfhaft" wehren wenn man den Ausdruck Fanboy benutzt 

Das Wort gibt es eigentlich gar nicht in der deutschen Grammatik. Wenn ich es hier benutze meine ich ncihts anderes als daß Du von mir aus ein DX3 Fan bist, es also sehr gerne magst, ist also auf KEINE FALL negativ gemeint.

Ich versuche niemanden zu verteidigen da es gar nicht notwendig ist. Ich verstehe nur Rabowkes Sichtweise und kann es nachvollziehen.

Mißt, jetzt habe ich doch angefangen Deinen Beitrag zu lesen und werde doch drauf eingehen 



> und nochmal ganz langsam für dich zum mitschreiben.
> was ist denn für dich ein fanboy, wenn du dieses wort so gern benutzt?
> sag doch mal was für dich ein fanboy ist?



Ich soll ne Frage mitschreiben? Da sehe ich keinen Sinn drin.



> ich bin stets fair, schreibe und begründe warum ich dieses spiel so liebe
> und nicht pingelig auf irgendwelche macken schau die "meine spielerfahrung" unnötig
> behindern.
> ICH will ja meinen spaß haben mit dem spiel und mich BEGEISTERN lassen.
> ...



Das ist doch schön und so sollte es doch auch sein, wo ist da das Problem? Nur dürfen andere Leute doch auch anderer Meinnug sein - mir kommt eure Diskussion, so viel ich mitgelesen habe, wie ein schöner Kreis vor.

Ganz blöd gesagt:

A: Das Spiel ist so GEIL
B: Finde ich nur bedingt
A: Aber das Spiel ist so GEIL.
B: Für mich eben nur BEDINGT
A: Aber DAS SPIEL IST SO GEIL

wenn Du verstehst was ich damit sagen will.



> ich wollte nur damit sagen dass das appartement atmosphärisch sowie musikalisch einfach
> gut in szene geworfen wurde und einen flair von blade runner hat. so wie viele viele andere locations in HR.



Jeder hat das Recht darauf sich seine eigene Meinung zu bilden und hat auch einen anderen Geschmack. Du stellst es einfach als Tatsache hin. Wenn jemand nicht der selben Meinung ist (was anderes kann man bei Spielen gar nicht haben)



> wenn du soetwas nicht siehst oder erkennst, ist das natürlich dein ding aber dann frag auch
> nicht so *scheinheilig* was daran so toll dran soll, wenn du´s nicht "siehst"



dann stelle sie doch nicht so dar als ob sie ... mir fällt das Wort nicht ein, aber auf jeden Fall nicht gut  ... nur weil sie einen anderen Geschmack haben und Deine Meinung nicht teilen.



> entweder die leuten mögens oder sie mögens nicht.



Genau DAS sag ich ja. Ich bin da rein, hab mich umgesehen, fand es ok, und bin wieder raus. Ich frage mich halt was DU daran außer der Musik, was Du ja genannt hast so TOLL findest, nicht scheinheilig, sondern weil es mich interessiert. Und Blade Ruinner find ich übrigens toll 



> zum glück sieht man in anderen foren genug viele andere leute
> die noch ein gespür für atmosphärische und künstlerische spiele haben.



Oh, nett, noch so was, ich bin ein abgestumpfter Depp, danke.



> für dich mag es ein rpg-shooter-whateva sein.
> mich interessiert aber die ganze geschichte und alles was drum herum passiert.



Um es noch mal klarzustellen da Du manche Passagen anscheinend überliest, ich finde Deus Ex 3 ein tolles Spiel, ja, einen RPG-Shooter-whateva-Deus-Ex-Dingsda. Das bedeutet aber nicht das ich die Schwächen die es hat versuche zu vertuschen - das hat das Spiel nicht nötig denn es ist auch mit den Schwächen ein tolles Spiel.



> ein fan bin ich auch. sogar ein sehr großer fan.
> aber solang du mit so nem fanboy kram daherkommst hab ich auch kein bock mit dir
> zu diskutieren.



Also doch ein Fanboy 



> mit rabowke machts spaß, er weiß sich wenigstens einigermaßen richtig auszudrücken.
> während du non-sense schreibst bzw. nachschreibst.



Du mich auch.Wenn Du alles nur als Angriff siehst bist Du dümmer als ich dachte. Ich kenne Dich doch nicht mal, wieso denkst Du dann, nur weil ich den Begriff "Fanboy" benutze möchte ich dich beleidigen? Sag mal hast Duso wenig selbstvertrauen?



> ich hab schon bei vielen leuten gelesen, dass die deutsche synchro + lippensynchro
> echt einen aus der atmosphäre rausreisst.
> genau das ist der grund warum ich alle spiele nur auf englisch einstelle.
> 1. es passt immer besser zur location und besser nachvollziehbar
> ...



Ja und? Hab ich etwas anders behauptet? Ich habe nur mitgebommen dass man sich über die Synchro beschwert hat und angerkt dass sie auf Englisch doch gelungen ist, da ich auch nur im original Spiele.

Als ich angefangen habe zu tippen wollte ich eigentlich nicht beleidigend werden aber als ich Deinen Text weiter gelesen habe war das nicht mehr möglich. Wo habe ich neulich ein schönes Zitat gelesen? Es ging etwas so: "Fange nie eine Diskssion mit einem Idioten an. Erst zieht er sich auf Dein Niveau herunter, und dann schlägt er Dich mittels mehr Erfahrung". Find ich klasse  Nein, keine Bange, ich würde Dich, da ich Dich nicht kenne, NIE als Idioten bezeichnen.

Den Begriff Fanboy benutze ich mit einem gewissen Schmunzeln im Gesicht da er eigentlich völlig absurd ist. Man soll sich schämen weil man etwas toll findet? Quark.


----------



## Rabowke (2. September 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> es ist schön wie du ihn unterstützen willst vordack (oder was immer du auch mit deinem post sagen willst)


Ich glaube weder das mich Vordack verteidigen muss oder will, nur sind wir bei bestimmten Dingen auf einer Ebene & kennen uns ( bzw. unsere Ansichten ) durch dieses Forum schon länger.

Im Gegensatz zu mir ist er von DE3 wirklich angetan und findet es gut, also erübrigt sich die Diskussion diesbezüglich schonmal.

Was wir beide, denk ich mal, zum Ausdruck bringen wollen das es eben kein Schwarz / Weiss gibt, sondern gaaaaaaanz viele Graustufen. D.h. man kann durchaus Spass an DE3 haben, allerdings gibts eben Dinge die einen persönlich (!) stören.

Den einen mehr, den anderen weniger.

Der Begriff Fanboy ist ja nun keine Beleidigung, sondern eher eine Klassifizierung bestimmter Personen. Ich empfehle da übrigens einen meiner Lieblingsfilme: Fanboys. 
IMDb - Fanboys (200

Was die Stimme und Sound angeht: geb ich dir Recht. Ich mag Serien und Filme zu 95% aller Fälle auch lieber in der OV. 
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, z.B. Big Bang Theory & Two and a half Men. Zum Glück leb ich in Berlin wo es ein großes Kino gibt wo in 8 Säälen nur OV Versionen gespielt werden. 

Die coolste Stimme im engl. ist immer noch die von Vin Diesel, ich sag nur Riddick. Da kann Adam einpacken beim 'coolness'-Faktor. 

Aber genug Offtopic, sonst kommt glei Svetlana und probiert mich wieder zu maßregeln.


----------



## Svatlas (2. September 2011)

Aber genug Offtopic, sonst kommt glei Svetlana und probiert mich wieder zu maßregeln. 

Bist einfach nur ein armes Licht Klugscheisser....

Stellst dich hier als Obermod da betitels aber anders wo die Meinungen der User als dämlich oder deren Profilbilder....Merks du noch was?

Deine flame PN das du mir überlegen wärst unter lass die bitte in Zukunft


----------



## Rabowke (2. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Merks du noch was?


Ja, das du nicht in der Lage bist zu lesen bzw. meine Beiträge zu verstehen. Das von dir genannte "Avatar"-Beispiel hast du hier vollkommen aus dem Kontext gerissen.

Lies meinen Beitrag nochmal und probier wenigstens ansatzweise den Inhalt zu verstehen.



> Deine flame PN das du mir überlegen wärst unter lass die bitte in Zukunft


Ich hab nie behauptet das ich dir überlegen wäre, wieso auch? Erstens interessiert es keinen, zweitens kenn ich dich nicht & drittens hast du auch diese PN nicht verstanden. 

Lies nochmal ...


----------



## Vordack (2. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab nie behauptet das ich dir überlegen wäre, wieso auch? Erstens interessiert es keinen, zweitens kenn ich dich nicht & drittens hast du auch diese PN nicht verstanden.



Bist Du aber offensichtlich


----------



## Svatlas (2. September 2011)

Ohne deinen Fanboy weisste auch nicht weiter seid dem zuviel Contra bekommst.

Das du Dir die Sachen alle so drehst wie du sie haben willst ist offensichtlich genug. Besonders meinen Nicknamen ins lächerliche zuziehen zeigt mir wie gross dein Verantwortungsbewusstsein als Mod ist.

Naja musst mit dir selber ausmachen das Schauspiel hier. Und klar wir sind ja alle bloed nur du hast die Weisheit mit Löffel gefressen.... Ich bin auch noch zu bloed zum lesen Danke...aber das ist mehr als konkret was da zu lesen ist. Überheblichkeit, Hey ich bin der MOD du nix.... Massregelst Leute und hälts dich selber nichtmal dran....

Keine Ahnung auf welchen Planeten du lebst....


----------



## Vordack (2. September 2011)

?

Err, habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Wenn ja, dann fühle ich mich geehrt ein Fanboy von Rabowke zu sein  

Er ist aber schon vergeben


----------



## memberx1 (2. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Ohne deinen Fanboy weisste auch nicht weiter seid dem zuviel Contra bekommst.
> 
> Das du Dir die Sachen alle so drehst wie du sie haben willst ist offensichtlich genug. Besonders meinen Nicknamen ins lächerliche zuziehen zeigt mir wie gross dein Verantwortungsbewusstsein als Mod ist.
> 
> ...



Krieg dich wieder ein, ist nix passiert...

Wenn ich dich (als Ausenstehender, der diese Diskussion amüsiert seit gestern verfolgt)  erinnern darf:



Svatlas schrieb:


> @Rabowke *Dann programmier dir deine Spiele selber  und hör auf rumzuklugscheissern es nervt langsam*^^ Oder such Dir Cheats  wenn du Muni Probs hast oder pass Deine Spielweise an...Das ist ein RPG  und da musste halt suchen und dich vorbereiten...
> 
> Wenns nicht in Dein Spielschema passt lass es einfach und gut ist.....*Dein Geblubber ist echt nicht mehr zu ertragen* ...



Du hast dich zuerst im Ton vergriffen, alles was daraufhin aus Rabowkes Richtung kam waren offensichtlich nur kleine Sticheleien.
Also kein Stress, niemand hier will dir was Böses.


----------



## Svatlas (2. September 2011)

@memberx1 dafür biste was spät dran^^ Seit gestern ist was zu kurz um das zu beurteilen  Eins rauszufischen von vielen ist einfacher als alles mitbekommen zuhaben.....

Ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal. Die anderen PNs bestätigen mir das und die Sache ist erledigt... Überlesen hilft ja....Der Klügere gibt nach^^


----------



## Vordack (2. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> @memberx1 dafür biste was spät dran^^ Seit gestern ist was zu kurz um das zu beurteilen  Eins rauszufischen von vielen ist einfacher als alles mitbekommen zuhaben.....
> 
> Ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal. Die anderen PNs bestätigen mir das und die Sache ist erledigt... Überlesen hilft ja....Der Klügere gibt nach^^


 
Na gut das endlich Ruhe ist. Dieses Gebrabbel ist ja nicht mehr zu ertragen.


----------



## Rabowke (2. September 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Ohne deinen Fanboy weisste auch nicht weiter seid dem zuviel Contra bekommst.




Ich verweise noch mal dezent, und ich hoffe ich komme damit nicht überheblich rüber, auf meinen Beitrag von heute morgen:
_Eigentlich hab ich mir vorgenommen DE3 erst durchzuspielen und mich dann hier nochmal zu äußern._

 Der Beitrag stammt von heute morgen 07:11, hat also nichts mit dem "straffen Gegenwind" zutun, der mir hier angeblich ins Gesicht blasen soll. 

Es steht dir frei dich bei der PCG über mich zu beschweren, Florian Stangl hat sicherlich ein offenes Ohr für dich. Ansonsten werde ich das WE nutzen und mich eingehender mit DE3 beschäftigen. 

In diesem Sinne,

"... komm Teddy, wir gehen!".


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. September 2011)

Ich teere, federe und banne euch alle, wenn nicht bald Ruhe ist. 



Spoiler



Muss ich hier nun Ironiekennzeichnungen anbringen, oder wird das auch so deutlich?



Ich habe das Spiel mittlerweile übrigens durch und die Schlusssequenz fand ich wirklich gut gemacht.
*Achtung, richtiger Spoiler zum Ende:*


Spoiler



Der Bosskampf war überraschend einfach, wenn auch etwas nervenaufreibend durch das Krakele des Hyron-Projekts. Natürlich habe ich erst die Märtyrervariante ausprobiert und die Plattform platt gemacht, aber ich glaube mit Taggarts Reglementierung könnte ich noch am besten leben.


----------



## moetown83 (2. September 2011)

Das geht ja richtig emotional zu hier...

Hier mal meine höchst subjektive Sicht (als Deus Ex "Fanboy" ):

Den Test kann ich von den Argumenten her weitgehend nachvollziehen,die Wertung ist meiner Meinung nach aber zu niedrig.Mit den 89% bei Metacritics (Test- und Userwertungen) kann ich mich wesentlich besser anfreunden.Selbst ich als Deus Ex-Begeisterter muss zugeben,dass es technische Schwächen gibt.Ja,die Grafik ist etwas veraltet und ja,die Texturen könnten wirklich besser sein.
Aaaaaaber: Wer Deus Ex kennt,der weiß,dass es hier aufs Gameplay ankommt,und da ist DE:HR meiner Meinung nach ganz ganz groß.Wer einfach nur durchrusht,bekommt sicher nur am Rande mit,wie detailverliebt das Spiel ist.Wer jedoch wie ich gerne alles und jeden Winkel durchsucht,auch die alternativen Lösungswege ausprobiert und die emails und ebooks liest,dem zeigt sich,wie sehr die Entwickler versucht haben,hier ein authentisches Zukunftsszenario inklusive Verschwörungstheorien zu zeichnen.Die ganzen Elemente des Spiels fügen sich nahtlos zusammen,sodass die Welt wie aus einem Guss wirkt und einen richtig hineinzieht.Der Artstyle und der hervorragende Soundtrack tun ihr Übriges dazu.Dabei ist es natürlich Geschmackssache,ob man auf solche Cyberpunkszenarien steht oder nicht.
Ganz groß auch,wie die Entscheidungen und Konsequenzen in die Story eingebettet wurden.In welchem Spiel gibts das heutzutage noch in dem Ausmaß?ganz kleiner (mini) Spoiler: Wer das Spiel durchspielen will,ohne auch nur einen einzigen Gegner (mit Ausnahme der Bosse) zu töten,der wird im Laufe des Spiels vor eine sehr schwierige Entscheidung gestellt ^^.

Ein paar Kritikpunkte gibt es aber dennoch:

- Das Hacken ist ein zu starker Faktor.Man kommt,egal wie man spielt,kaum drum herum,auch die Hackerfertigkeiten auszubauen.Dazu ist es nicht nachvollziehbar,warum man durch das Hacken an Erfahrungspunkte und Credits kommen kann,wenn man aber das Passowrt oder den Code ausfindig gemacht hat und benutzt,nichts bekommt.Das führt zu der absurden Situation,dass man regelmäßig die Dinger hackt,obwohl man die Zugangsdaten bereits hat. 
- Man bekommt zu viele Praxispunkte.Wenn man alles hackt,jeden Schacht erkundet und alle Xp einheimst,die man so finden/bekommen kann,dann ist es locker möglich,einen Großteil der Implantate auszubauen.Anfangs hab ich immer noch auf den Ghost-Bonus hin gespielt,mittlerweile ist er mir egal,da ich eh kaum noch Praxispunkte brauche.
- Für meinen Geschmack gibt es zu viel Munition.Man kann wirklich genug finden,auch für die Tranquilizerrifle.Ich hab davon sogar schon welche verkauft,weil sie mir das Inventar verstopft hat.Wer sich über zu wenig Muni beschwert,der schaut nicht genau genug hin,meine Meinung.Und ich hab am Anfang auch sehr stealthbetont gespielt.
- Der Rocketlauncher ist beinahe nutzlos,dafür,dass er so viel Platz im Inventar verbraucht. Es gibt wenige Möglichkeiten, ihn sinnvoll einzusetzen,und oft sind andere Waffen besser geeignet. Ich sag nur Revolver mit Explosive Rounds Upgrade ...

Alles in allem würde ich dem Spiel glatte 90% geben,einfach wegen dem genialen Gameplay und der hervorragenden Präsentation.Wegen der genannten Kritikpunkte und der technischen Schwächen (die man auch als Deus Ex-Fan anerkennen muss) reichts nicht für mehr,aber die sind einem wahren Deus Ex-Fan ja auch egal.Meiner Meinung nach ein ganz ganz starker Anwärter auf das Spiel des Jahres.Wer auf komplexere Spiele steht unbedingt zugreifen.

Btw PCG: Ich verstehs nicht,wie ihr 0815-Schrott wie Dragon Age 2 oder einem mittelmäßigen Shooter wie Crysis 2 höhere Wertungen geben konntet.


----------



## doomkeeper (2. September 2011)

@ vardock
ich beende die diskussion weil du dich irgendwo reinsteigerst und deinen senf dazu abgibst obwohl
dich niemand gefragt hat ob du die diskussion zwischen rabowke und mir magst oder nicht.
seitdem du deine posts hinterhergeschmissen hast, seh ich einen immer
härteren ton welcher davor nicht existiert hat.

natürlich hat sich so einiges im kreis gedreht, was wir selber gewusst haben.
aber so laufen eben diskussionen ab, auch wenns meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt.
wenn alle immer derselben meinung wären, dann bräuchte man auch keine foren etc.
mir gehts um die qualitäten des spiels 
was z.b. moetown83 sehr schön beschreibt.
kennt ihr ein vergleichbarer aktuelles spiel was solch eine glaubhafte zukunftswelt bzw. vision 
auf den bildschirm bringt?
ich nicht und ich verfolge solche art von games wirklich gerne.
das letzte spiel war vampire bloodlines, schon paar jahre her und war total buggy (aber trotzdem ein meisterwerk)

danke moetown83.

schön dass ich nicht der einzige mit so einem "fazit" darstehe.
je mehr informationen man aus dem spiel raussaugt, desto mehr verfällt man auch
der geschichte und handlung.
wer natürlich nicht so eine spielweise beherrscht bzw. mag, dem fehlen einfach viele
kleinigkeiten die aber am schluss bei so einem spiel viel spaß machen.
klar es gibt kritikpunkte, das streitet niemand ab.
aber wenn typische mainstream-spiele mit mitte 90er bewertet werden, was eins dem anderem gleicht und kaum spielzeit vorhanden ist und ein deus ex hr grad mal mitte 80 ist und immer wieder die altbackene technik vorgehoben wird (was natürlich vielen käufern extremmmm wichtig ist)
dann ist das einfach eine schweinerei 
solche außnahmen müssten belohnt und stärker hervorgehoben.
aber ein CoD und Crysis werden ständig mit news vollgehauen was geht.

dann braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn viele der heutigen gamer nur noch gewisse titel kennen, 
da diese von den online-portalen die ganze zeit vorgehoben werden.
es hilft auch nix wenn man ständig nach komplexen und neuen spielen schreit, wenn
viele der spieler nur noch mainstream zeug kennen.


----------



## moetown83 (2. September 2011)

Jungs,jetzt kommt mal wieder runter.Bringt doch nix,hier anderen ihre Meinung vorzuwerfen...

Wenn das Spiel jemandem nicht so liegt,dann ist das eben so.Ich versteh z.B. nicht,was alle an Mass Effect so toll finden,das hab ich auch nur paar Stunden angespielt und dann liegen lassen.Generell muss ich aber doomkeeper zustimmen,der Trend geht eindeutig hin zu linearen,mit Bombastgrafik inszenierten Spielen,durch die man durchgeschleust wird und wo es abseits des Wegesrands nicht wirklich viel zu entdecken gibt.Das kann,wenn es gut gemacht ist,auch sehr viel Spaß machen,z.B. Dead Space 2 wär so ein Beispiel,das mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat,auch wenn es sehr linear war.Es ist wie bei Filmen: Michael Bay-Filme z.B. schau ich mir auch ab und zu gerne an,aber manchmal brauchts dann eben auch mal etwas Anspruchsvolleres.Das Problem ist nur,dass viele solche komplexeren Spiele wie die Baldur's Gate-Reihe,Deus Ex oder meinen all-time-Liebling System Shock 2 gar nicht mehr kennen und/oder die meisten einfach nur auf den nächsten Grafikblender warten.Das ist für mich das Traurige,und darum hoffe ich auch,dass sich DE:HR gut verkauft,damit wir in Zukunft mehr von der Sorte bekommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. September 2011)

Hab jetzt 3 Stunden gespielt, und bin sehr angetan. Die Grafik find ich auch keinesfalls schlecht, klar, die Texturen sind teilweise wirklich schon extrem simpel, aber irgendwie hat das ganze so einen gewissen Comic-Charme, dem ich mich kaum entziehen kann. Für meinen Geschmack könnte alles noch etwas dunkler und "dreckiger" wirken - die meisten Oberflächen sehen halt wirklich total sauber und steril aus. Aber sonst.....die englische Stimme des Helden ist angenehm rau - aber auch etwas monoton, gelangweilt und gefühllos, hier finde ich hat man es mit der Coolness ein wenig übertrieben - vielleicht zeigt er ja aber später im Spiel doch noch mal stimmlich sowas wie Trauer, Begeisterung oder Wut. Die Ladezeiten sind bei mir spitze, und haben bisher nie die 10 Sekundenmarke überschritten. Freue mich auf mehr.

btw: mein Desktop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (thx to dsr159)


----------



## doomkeeper (2. September 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 3 Stunden gespielt, und bin sehr angetan. Die Grafik find ich auch keinesfalls schlecht, klar, die Texturen sind teilweise wirklich schon extrem simpel, aber irgendwie hat das ganze so einen gewissen Comic-Charme, dem ich mich kaum entziehen kann. Für meinen Geschmack könnte alles noch etwas dunkler und "dreckiger" wirken - die meisten Oberflächen sehen halt wirklich total sauber und steril aus. Aber sonst.....die englische Stimme des Helden ist angenehm rau - aber auch etwas monoton, gelangweilt und gefühllos, hier finde ich hat man es mit der Coolness ein wenig übertrieben - vielleicht zeigt er ja aber später im Spiel doch noch mal stimmlich sowas wie Trauer, Begeisterung oder Wut. Die Ladezeiten sind bei mir spitze, und haben bisher nie die 10 Sekundenmarke überschritten. Freue mich auf mehr.
> 
> btw: mein Desktop
> 
> ...


 
haha  ich hingegen find die stimme genau richtig.
z.b. max payne war ein eigentlich schon total zerfressener charakter,
wo so eine stimmfarbe wie beim adam im o-ton nicht gepasst hätte.
deswegen hörte er sich doch immer verletzt an.

Bei adam wiederrum muss man hinzufügen dass er wohl mit dieser augmentierungssache 
weder zurechtkommt weder es ablehnen will da es doch viele vorteile besitzt.
ich versuch halt da mich etwas hineinzuversetzen, wie ich drauf wär wenn mir sowas passieren würd.
und im laufe der spiels hört man immer härtere töne (u.a.was man für dialoge auswählt)
und vor allem am schluss wo man sogar eine gefühlswut raushört.
die deutsche stimme ist auch wirklich gut muss ich zugeben.

nur zu schade dass es wirklich kaum lippensynchron ist was für mich doch ziemlich wichtig ist.
das hat, meiner meinung nach, sogar das alte deus ex besser ausgeschaut wo
es nur 3 - 4 mund-bilder gab die bestimmte buchstaben richtig dargestellt haben.
sah halt nicht super aus, aber hat gepasst und besser als eine total nicht-synchrone optik.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. September 2011)

_Da somit einer der entscheidendsten Kritikpunkte bereits zum  Erscheinungstermin behoben wurde, haben wir uns nach einer ausführlichen  Nachbetrachtung der aktuellen Version dazu entschlossen, die Wertung  von Deus Ex: Human Revolution auf *86 Punkte* anzuheben.

_So muss das sein!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (5. September 2011)

Oh, mal wieder ein Nachtest, super!


----------



## masterkoron (5. September 2011)

Also ich habe es ohne Bugs und ohne Lags durchspielen können. Und mein Rechner (Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, 4 Gig Ram, GForce 8800 GTS) ist nichtmehr wirklich der neueste.


----------



## Peerman (5. September 2011)

Nachtests FTW


----------



## creebo (5. September 2011)

habe auch keinerlei probleme mit bugs oder lags gehabt und das speicherlimit hat mich auch nicht gestört, man spielt schließlich nicht so endlos wie an fallout3 oder oblivion wo meine saves mehr platz einnehmen als die eigentlichen spiele. das mit den ladezeiten ist ne feine sache obwohl ich die auch nicht als endlos empfand (da ist es schon weit aus nerviger gtaIV auf einer konsole zu laden). und die stimme passt doch nun wirklich absolut..der typ raucht (zumindest in den trailern und ne packung kippen liegt auch im appartment), dazu hat er wiskey da - muss man noch mehr sagen?


----------



## Daishi888 (5. September 2011)

Also ich hatte seit release absolut keine Probleme. Selbst die Ladezeiten waren nicht zu lang, meiner Meinung nach, aber evtl. liegt das auch an meinem Rechner, wobei ich hier auch eben gelesen habe, dass einer mit ner 8800 Grafigkarte keine Probleme hatte. Ergo ; Wenn ich sag jetzt einfach mal; Anwenderfehler! 

Wg der Wertung:

Ich würde dem Spiel 90% geben. Ich zocks gerade noch. Brauch halt bisschen länger, weil ich jeden Winkel erkunden will, jedes Teminal gehackt haben will und vor allem jeden Gegner per "Faustschlag" ausnocken möchte. Gibt mehr EP und ich muss es dann nicht noch mal zocken um die anderen Augmentierungen zu testen^^

Gruß


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2011)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sag jetzt einfach mal; Anwenderfehler!


Tja, dann sag ich mal: Denkfehler. Denn die Ladezeiten wurden erst durch den 1. oder 2. Patch beseitigt, vorher, sprich "out of the box" waren die Ladezeiten wirklich unerträglich lang ...

... übrigens genau aus dem Grund gab es ein Nachtest, eben weil diese Probleme beseitigt wurden.


----------



## Wamboland (5. September 2011)

wtf?



> PC GAMES-
> Spielspaß-Wertung:
> (Original-Wertung: *86%*)
> *86 % *


Dachte es wurde auf 86% angehoben?


----------



## doomkeeper (5. September 2011)

hab auch nen q6600, 4 gb ram, win 7, gf 8800 gts und keine
nennenswerte fps probleme.

wenn man sich u.a. mit nvidia einstellungen auskennt usw.
dann kriegt man das schon hin denke ich.

mal nen tipp. dieses ssao ist ne feine sache und verbessert die grafik doch ganz schön.
gibt glaub ich "off" "low" "middle" und "high"
auf middle läufts noch super, sobald ich auf high stelle, bricht bei mir
die leistung enorm ein und ist wirklich unspielbar.
vielleicht hilft ja das jemanden (falls noch nicht ausprobiert)

mfg


----------



## Svatlas (5. September 2011)

86% sind Gerechtfertig auch wenn ich DX:HR Fan bin. Wenns noch super Grafik hätte wären es bestimmt 90-92% geworden

Ladezeiten wurden direkt bei Release gepachted. Super Support für das Game. Patches haben keine 2 Tage auf sich warten lassen. 

Spiele es zum 2x mal nach und nach durch und macht weiterhin viel Spass mit anderen Entscheidungen zu spielen. Die neuen Sequenzen etc, gibt einem immer zu schmunzeln...."Ohmann so einfach hätte ich es evtl beim 1 x haben koennen" oder andersrum.

Lang kein Spiel mehr gehabt was einen so hohen Wiederspielwert hat wie DX:HR. Beim 3x wird sich nur durch geballert^^. Vorrausgesetzt man mag es.


----------



## kornhill (5. September 2011)

Für mich auch eindeutig das 2t beste Spiel im Jahr. (Ich möchte anmerken das Portal 2 auch dieses Jahr erschienen ist.) Sehr schön das es noch die 2% mehr (und damit einen Award ?) bekommen hat. Auf jeden Fall verdient, da der Patch die angesprochenen Macken auch wirklich verbessert und behebt.


----------



## Hasselrot (5. September 2011)

Bin zwar noch am Anfang, aber es fällt einem nicht schwer in diese dichte Athmosphäre einzutauchen. Für mich macht die Athmosphäre einen großen Teil des Spielspaßes aus, mehr noch als Grafik. Deswegen kann ich über diesen Punkt locker hinwegsehn.

Nur die Abstürze nerven mich noch...

Egal, für mich bis jetzt -neben Dead Space 2- das beste Spiel des Jahres.


----------



## Morpheus82 (5. September 2011)

Grafik nicht die Beste und Animationen bei Gesprächen auch nicht der hammer. 
ABER:
Durch die vielen Möglichkeiten es spielen (habs als Pazifist durchgespielt), der super Atmosphäre und auch gelungenen Dialogen ein Super Spiel mit den oben genannten schwächen. 
Das Spiel ist definitiv eines der Besten Spiele seit langem und vor allem eines der wenigen was man auf Wunsch absolut gewaltlos lösen kann.


----------



## Elfredo (5. September 2011)

HammerSpiel, Hatte keinen einzigen Absturz bislang nach ca. 10 StundenSpielzeit. Es ist wie damals im ersten Deus Ex. Sogar einige Ecken in der Stadt erinnern mich an das gute alte Spiel. Ich liebe es. Auch grafisch ist es durchaus überzeugend. Endlich wieder ein gutes Spiel und leider ist es selten geworden aber jetzt kann ich sagen die 50 euro haben sich gelohnt!


----------



## AmonLeusi (6. September 2011)

das spiel ist erstklassig - die grafik tritt vollends in den hintergrund bei der story und bei möglichkeiten, welche diese super spiel bietet. von der atmosphäre (verschwörung, etc) erinnert mich das spiel an blade runner, was das spielerische bzw. taktische angeht, sind die bezüge zu den teilen 1 & 2 vorhanden.

das geld für das spiel hat sich mehr als gelohnt.


----------



## moetown83 (6. September 2011)

Ich finds auch hammer,wie die Thematik,also die Augmentierung von Menschen,innerhalb des Spiels diskutiert wird.Da gibts kein reines gut oder böse,alle Aspekte dieses doch gar nicht so weit hergeholten Themas werden beleuchtet.Ständig findet man Meinungen und Argumnente für und wider,auch die unterschiedlichen Endsequenzen zeigen die Kontroverse.


----------



## Ickis99 (7. September 2011)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde dem Spiel 90% geben. Ich zocks gerade noch. Brauch halt bisschen länger, weil ich jeden Winkel erkunden will, jedes Teminal gehackt haben will und vor allem jeden Gegner per "Faustschlag" ausnocken möchte. Gibt mehr EP und ich muss es dann nicht noch mal zocken um die anderen Augmentierungen zu testen^^



Geht mir auch so. Ich hab jetzt knapp über 35 Spielstunden und bin jetzt langsam bereit nach Henshai (oder wie das heißt) abzufliegen. Wär doch schade einen "Traveler" Bonus zu übersehen, nur weil man zu sehr in Eile ist


----------



## Joschi1980 (8. September 2011)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich wirklich begeistert bin. Die Atmo sucht seinesgleichen (obwohl die Grafik und vor allem die Gesichtsanimationen doch eher von gestern sind). Selten so ein fesselndes (Singleplayer-)Game gesehen. Hierzu kann ich mir verdammt gut ein MMORPG vorstellen. Jetzt haben sie schon den ersten DLC angekündigt. Alos ich denke, dass wird mir noch längerfristig Laune bereiten. Der Wiederspielwert ist wirklich sehr gut!!!


----------



## Dramatica (8. September 2011)

Ich erkunde auch jede Ecke weil ich n Fan davon bin wie bei z.B Duke Nukem 3D (das auch voller Geheimgänge war) und Oblivion (viele viele Stunden Spielzeit aber nur eine Hauptquest gelöst). Daher bin ich zwar noch nicht sonderlich weit gekommen, aber Deus Ex ist einfach geil und oftmals einfach unterbewertet warum auch immer.


----------



## Quaker4Life (16. September 2011)

Heute Abend ist es endlich so weit, ich werde es auch zocken, YEAH


----------



## Dramatica (23. September 2011)

Ickis99 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Ich hab jetzt knapp über 35 Spielstunden und bin jetzt langsam bereit nach Henshai (oder wie das heißt) abzufliegen. Wär doch schade einen "Traveler" Bonus zu übersehen, nur weil man zu sehr in Eile ist


 
Noch frustrierender ist es, sich die Bonusse holen zu wollen und dann festzustellen "Was? Traveler? Das hätt ich mich beim Spielen ja schon holen können!" Und dann muss man das ganze stundenlang extra machen. Passiert mir bei beinahe jedem Spiel.


----------



## Joschi1980 (23. September 2011)

Quaker4Life schrieb:


> Heute Abend ist es endlich so weit, ich werde es auch zocken, YEAH



Viel Spaß!^^ ich hab es nun fast zum zweiten mal durch und hatte beim zweiten mal noch wesentlich viel mehr Fun. Das zweite mal hat auch wesentlich länger gedauert. Hab soweit ich weiß (laut Walkthrough) alle Sidequests mitgenommen. Jetzt freu mich auf den DLC. Wobei der mit 5 Stunden Spielzeit wahrscheinlich doch etwas zu kurz ist... ich hoffe, dass danach auch schnell der nächste DLC kommt


----------



## Quaker4Life (23. September 2011)

Joschi1980 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!^^ ich hab es nun fast zum zweiten mal durch und hatte beim zweiten mal noch wesentlich viel mehr Fun.



Na dann schauen wir mal, bin schon durch (leider), aber hab auch den Rambo gemacht und dadurch vermutlich vieles nicht gesehen etc. Ist ja nun Wochenende und viel Zeit


----------



## Joschi1980 (26. September 2011)

Haha es gibt mittlerweile auch ein Entwickler-Walkthrough zum DLC. Falls es euch interessiert.

Deus Ex: The Missing Link - Developer Walkthrough - YouTube


----------



## Quaker4Life (28. September 2011)

GEIL! Bin gespannt wie sich das Spiel ohne Augmentierungen spieln wird.


----------



## Dramatica (28. September 2011)

Kenn ich schon aber finds super bisher, auch visuell. 
Die Atmosphäre ist schon im Video gut. Mal sehen, was da noch so kommt. Hoffentlich verbringt man nicht zu wenig Zeit auf dem Schiff.


----------



## Quaker4Life (30. September 2011)

Neuigkeiten - Deus Ex: Human Revolution Update Released

Patchliste, hatte gar nicht gemerkt dass es ein Update gab... Steam halt


----------



## massafaka (21. Oktober 2011)

moetown83 schrieb:


> Das Hacken ist ein zu starker Faktor.Man kommt,egal wie man spielt,kaum drum herum,auch die Hackerfertigkeiten auszubauen.Dazu ist es nicht nachvollziehbar,warum man durch das Hacken an Erfahrungspunkte und Credits kommen kann,wenn man aber das Passowrt oder den Code ausfindig gemacht hat und benutzt,nichts bekommt.Das führt zu der absurden Situation,dass man regelmäßig die Dinger hackt,obwohl man die Zugangsdaten bereits hat.


Wurde das schon gepatched oder ist dem noch immer so?


----------



## AlexMercer (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde das Spiel klasse denn der Deus Ex Charm ist einfach mal wieder aufgetreten. Alles spielt sich superflüssig und die Ladezeiten sind superkurz nach dem Patch. Gut an den Umgebungstexturen hätte man noch etwas drehen können. Dafür zählen die Kleidungstexturen und die Audiovertonung zu dem Besten was man auf dem Markt derzeit findet. Metacritic score von 89 geht voll in Ordnung. Ich selbst hätte dem Spiel wohl um die 90 gegeben. ABER: wie könnt ihr ein Deus Ex 2 mit 85% bewerten und ein Deus Ex 3 mit 86%????? Das geht einfach nicht in meinen Kopf, da liegen doch wirklich Welten dazwischen -____-


----------



## WebsterX42 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe lange auf eine Fortsetzung von Deus Ex 2 gewartet. Teil 3 habe ich nun fast durchgespielt. Kurz zu dem was mir gefiel und was nicht:

positiv:
- Dialoge (zwar ein wenig an Mass Effect angelehnt, aber gut)
- detailsreiche Haupt-NPCs, besonders gefallen haben mir die Sprecherstimmen
- hohe Spielermotivation, gute Story
- verschiedene Lösungsmöglichkeiten für unterschiedliche Spielweisen
- Kampfsystem-Deckung (auch ein wenig bei Mass Effect abgeschaut)
- Sound ist stimmig und passt zur Atmosphäre
- stimmige Nebenquests (man braucht nicht ewig weit von A nach B zu rennen um etwas zu erledigen)

negativ:
- viele NPCs sehen ähnlich aus (Klone)
- die KI ist nicht gerade intelligent 
- sich wiederholendes Mobiliar (überall gleiche Spinde, Schränke, Türen, Toiletten, Tonnen, Kisten etc.)
- zu wenig "Schmutz", Straßen, Appartments sogar die Kanalisation sind etwas steril gehalten

Alles in allem gefällt mir das Spiel. Allerdings werde ich es noch einmal auf einem höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen. Wenn man alle Nebenquests macht und sämtliche Sachen hackt, erhält man einfach zu viel Praxispunkte.


----------



## Rising-Evil (28. Juni 2012)

ein Meisterwerk vom Anfang bis zum Ende...
ich hatte mir von dem Spiel zugebenermaßen nicht soo viel erwartet, allerdings hat mich diese unglaublich toll dargestellte Welt schon nach wenigen Minuten in ihren Bann gezogen...
"Schuld" daran war natürlich auch der epische Soundtrack , der ein für mich in PC-Spielen bislang unbekannt hohes Niveau erreicht


----------



## Schlumpi72 (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,ich finde das Spiel DeusEx völlig überbewertet.Die Atmosphäre geht einem völlig ab.Die Steuerung ist Grottenschlecht zumindest für den Pc.Habe wirklich mehrmals versucht (über mehrer Tage) in die Story und das Spiel hineinzufinden..Vom Handling ne Katastrophe.Ich hoffe ich ziehe mir nicht den Zorn all der Fans von DeusEx zu, aber wer vergleichbare spiele wie Metro 2033, Mass Effect oder die Crysis Reihen schon gespielt hat der weiss was ich meine.Das war im übrigen nur ein kleiner Teil der Ego Shooter die ich schon durch hab.Mein Fazit Finger weg, nicht kaufen.Es gibt besseres.
Nix für ungut.
Euer Schlumpi72


----------



## Enisra (30. Juli 2012)

Schlumpi72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,ich finde das Spiel DeusEx völlig überbewertet.Die Atmosphäre geht einem völlig ab.Die Steuerung ist Grottenschlecht zumindest für den Pc.Habe wirklich mehrmals versucht (über mehrer Tage) in die Story und das Spiel hineinzufinden..Vom Handling ne Katastrophe.Ich hoffe ich ziehe mir nicht den Zorn all der Fans von DeusEx zu, aber wer vergleichbare spiele wie Metro 2033, Mass Effect oder die Crysis Reihen schon gespielt hat der weiss was ich meine.Das war im übrigen nur ein kleiner Teil der Ego Shooter die ich schon durch hab.Mein Fazit Finger weg, nicht kaufen.Es gibt besseres.
> Nix für ungut.
> Euer Schlumpi72


 
In Anbetracht dessen, das ich es auch gespielt habe muss ich mich doch schon eher fragen ob du das mit den Füßen gespielt hast, weil ich hatte nicht diese Probleme das die Steuerung an irgendeinen Punkt mal hacklig war, eher im Gegenteil und die einzigen Probleme dich ich hatte war die eigene Blödheit ich mich mal verdrückt hab
Auch kommt man super in die Story rein

Also ich würde eher raten, das jeder der auch nur ein bisschen was mit Cyberpunk anfangen kann sich sofort eine Kopie zu besorgen


----------



## kornhill (19. Juni 2015)

Schlumpi72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,ich finde das Spiel DeusEx völlig überbewertet.Die Atmosphäre geht einem völlig ab.Die Steuerung ist Grottenschlecht zumindest für den Pc.Habe wirklich mehrmals versucht (über mehrer Tage) in die Story und das Spiel hineinzufinden..Vom Handling ne Katastrophe.Ich hoffe ich ziehe mir nicht den Zorn all der Fans von DeusEx zu, aber wer vergleichbare spiele wie Metro 2033, Mass Effect oder die Crysis Reihen schon gespielt hat der weiss was ich meine.Das war im übrigen nur ein kleiner Teil der Ego Shooter die ich schon durch hab.Mein Fazit Finger weg, nicht kaufen.Es gibt besseres.
> Nix für ungut.
> Euer Schlumpi72



A. Deus Ex ist kein Ego Shooter sondern ein vollwertiges Rollenspiel.
B. Handling funktioniert super bei Deus Ex. 
C. Hast du grad Mass Effect als Ego-Shooter bezeichnet?

Edit: Wieso bin ich denn plötzlich im Nachtest gelandet... da hab ich mich wohl voll verklickt... upsi.


----------

